# The Adventures of Toby & Yogi, Continued....



## Dallas Gold

I'm starting a new thread today, to continue the adventures of my canine crew- Toby, almost age 10, and Yogi, whose first Gotcha Anniversary is today! Happy Gotcha Yogi! His initial thread is here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/123647-introducing-our-newest-addition-yogi.html. I tried to document his first year in photos and chronicle his adventures in that thread. 

Today we are socked in with a big coating of ice. I opened up the shutters for a few minutes to let them look out front. Our poor oak tree on that side, suffered major ice damage that we will assess once the ice skating rink out front evaporates/melts. Anyway, I snapped this photo of Yogi, contemplating something- either Santa's upcoming arrival, or how he can get out front to personally remove the ice for me!


----------



## Brave

I look forward to all the tales and photos to come. 

Happy gotcha day, Yogi!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve

I heard you guys got hit pretty bad! Looking forward to hearing more about your furbutts!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Gotcha Day again, Yogi and Anne 

I am glad to see your boys' adventures continue


----------



## hotel4dogs

I think Yogi is wondering if you will still be able to get dog food....


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

That ice is no fun...we got 10 inches of nice dry snow up here last night...please be careful both you and the dogs.

Happy Gotcha Day Yogi...looking forward to reading all the wonderful stories about you and your family.


Pete & Woody


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Gotcha Day Yogi!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy gotcha day, Yogi!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

HAPPY GOTCHA DAY, YOGI!! 

You're such a handsome boy, Yogi. Now, you stick to PG rated TV shows, ya hear? Not till next year can you even THINK about M or R. 

(I found GRF 2 years ago today. Thank you for all your support throughout Andy's lymphoma journey, Anne )


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> HAPPY GOTCHA DAY, YOGI!!
> 
> You're such a handsome boy, Yogi. Now, you stick to PG rated TV shows, ya hear? Not till next year can you even THINK about M or R.
> 
> (I found GRF 2 years ago today. Thank you for all your support throughout Andy's lymphoma journey, Anne )


Danny, thank you all your support over the past two years as well. Thanks for visiting our old thread too.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I think Yogi is wondering if you will still be able to get dog food....


You aren't kidding about the food- I went out last week to get some Yogi food (using the coupons you sent us so graciously) and they were out of stock everywhere! Finally a kind Petco store manager found two small bags of food, gave us the quantity discount we would get had we bought a larger bag, took 2 coupons and then discounted us some more! We ended up paying about $5 for 12 lbs of food! 

Toby gets a ready supply at his vet; however, his new one can't get the volume discount that his old one gets and it's $10 more, so we are using the old vet for as long as they let us!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Since we are housebound until the ice melts some we spent time today doing training practice:
















Recall:


----------



## *Laura*

Happy Gotcha Day Yogi!!! So glad to see the new thread for your handsome boys and looking forward to reading the next chapter ......Yogi and Toby's adventures. And of course looking forward to more AMAZING photos

(You are covered in ice and we have no snow or ice up here ...go figure!!!)


----------



## GoldenCamper

Happy Gotcha Day Yogi! Sorry if I am a bit late. Also a general Happy Day wish for Toby too!

Hope that ice melts for you guys soon. The morning news here showed a young woman ice skating on a street in Dallas somewhere, yikes! .


----------



## Dallas Gold

Last night Yogi decided Toby was the perfect pillow and took a nap on top of him! 










Then he went over to the love seat next to the tree and I'm sure he dreamed of Santa Paws...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Such an adorable pic of Yogi! It could be a Hallmark card.


----------



## Davidrob2

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Such an adorable pic of Yogi! It could be a Hallmark card.


I think you should do a Christmas card of it with an artsy Photoshop filter for next year. My neighbor is an artist. He painted a small oil of his dog and had it made into a card. It said something like "May visions of (picture of dog biscuit) dance in your head" when you opened it.

He sent me the image when it was in progress (I'm his critic). I saved it because I loved it so much and knew I could never afford the original!


----------



## dborgers

Santa's dog treat stocking stuffer inspectors wait to inspect the next batch of Christmas treats fresh from Mrs. Claus' oven


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Santa's dog treat stocking stuffer inspectors wait to inspect the next batch of Christmas treats fresh from Mrs. Claus' oven


You bet, one little Inspector did just that yesterday- supervising every single step! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry for not posting on Yogi's thread for a while. I haven't been on the forum too much this past week with our recent upset of losing one of our other dogs Sadie.

Thanks for sharing Yogi's adventure with us this past year. He really has grown up into such a beautiful and clever boy. Our little baby fluff balls are now 1 yr old handsome boys  I will continue to follow Yogi's and Toby's story and look forward to hearing about what they have been up to.


----------



## OutWest

Dallas Gold said:


> Last night Yogi decided Toby was the perfect pillow and took a nap on top of him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then he went over to the love seat next to the tree and I'm sure he dreamed of Santa Paws...


Lovely pictures, as always. I'm glad you started this thread. I need my daily dose of flying Yogini ? and ever-patient Toby.


----------



## Dallas Gold

HolDaisy said:


> Sorry for not posting on Yogi's thread for a while. I haven't been on the forum too much this past week with our recent upset of losing one of our other dogs Sadie.
> 
> Thanks for sharing Yogi's adventure with us this past year. He really has grown up into such a beautiful and clever boy. Our little baby fluff balls are now 1 yr old handsome boys  I will continue to follow Yogi's and Toby's story and look forward to hearing about what they have been up to.


I am very sorry to read that you lost Sadie. Did you post about it? If so I missed it and I apologize. My heart goes out to you with your loss. Congrats on Sammy's 1st birthday!


----------



## Dallas Gold

This happens more often than I thought it might. Yogi apparently likes to snuggle with his big brother, just like he does with his parents!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Too cute - I cannot decide if Toby is happy about it or just tolerating it.


----------



## *Laura*

They are so sweet together.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awwwwww!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Belle's Mom said:


> Too cute - I cannot decide if Toby is happy about it or just tolerating it.


^^^ I had the same thought  

I bet these 2 brings smiles to your face when you don't even realize it!


----------



## Dallas Gold

This morning is a tough one for Toby and for his people. Today is his semi-annual senior exam and he is getting the full treatment:

Thyroid post-pill labwork (must fast)

TLI/PLI Texas A&M gastric labwork (must fast)

Echocardiogram and abdominal sonogram (vet requires fasting)- to monitor heart and abdominal issues

Senior blood, urine and fecal labwork (vet requires fasting)

Senior wellness exam, which includes a rectal exam, physical exam, dental exam, eye exam, blood pressure check, hip extension check, with observation of walking gait.

Acupuncture for eye pressures and digestive balance

Cobalamin injection for his digestive enzyme deficiency

It's hard when the kid brother gets to eat and you don't, so hubby and I will do our best to feed the young one secretly (as well as ourselves). 

We will be at the vets for a few hours so I'm bringing his dinny with me to feed him as soon as the labs and sonogram are complete. 

He will graciously accept your sympathy vibes all morning.

We will get the general lab work back by tomorrow, the echo/abdominal as soon as the radiologist and cardiologist read them. The A&M labwork is processed in batches and since the vet school is off for the holidays I expect it to be done after Christmas. 

Yogi is coming along on the vet visit. There is a nice park nearby and hubby and Yogi will have a nice outing there.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, poor Toby! Sending vibes that the checkup goes fast and he gets to eat quick!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Awwwweee poor Toby! We hate days like that when Artemis can't eat and Justice can, so we do the same secret feedings and pack a lunch. Today is Artemis's day to go to Cornell for his blood work but luckily a fast is no longer required. Hoping for a good trip as it is snowing like mad again (we got about a foot over the weekend) and we have a two hour drive to the north. The high point of the day is that we always stop and get a roast beef sandwich at Arby's for Artemis's treat for being so good.

We will have our fingers and paws crossed for Toby today and a package will be ready to go in the mail tomorrow!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Good luck to Toby...getting "senior" is not for wussies!!! Happy Trails to Yogi and dad!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Hugs to Toby. He has the sweetest face.


----------



## Davidrob2

Poor Toby -- all that poking and prodding is no fun. I hope he can have some park time too after it's all done.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks everyone. Toby survived but is very tired! I'm tired too. He had fasting bloodwork done for thyroid absorption, a geriatric panel, a TLI/PLI- cobalamin/folate enzyme test, a BNP profile for cardiac enzymes, fecal (brought in) and urinalysis. He got his senior wellness exam, acupuncture, targeted cobalamin injections, and then we did the echocardiogram and the abdominal sonogram. I don't know about the echo results yet as the cardiologist must read them. The internist/radiologist will read the abdominal U/S; however, two things were noted by the technician- he has some "sludge" in his gallbladder and he has a new splenetic nodule. That will require follow up in 3 months and if it's enlarged I'm making the executive decision to remove his spleen. If it's not enlarged we will follow up in a few months. We've gone through this exercise with him before and it resolved so I'm not panicked. The internist we consulted told me this can happen with older dogs and they can resolve on their own. This is one of those things where you would never know about it if you didn't do the U/S, but since you did you know and you wait and wonder. The first time this happened I was very concerned...this time I'm concerned, but know they can and do resolve in many instances. If he experiences any lethargy or other weakness I will act immediately, otherwise it's a long 3 month wait. 

I fed Toby after his echo/sono and he was very happy. Yogi got a nice long walk in one of the older Dallas city parks- Turtle Creek and Lee Park. He had a great time. My husband took photos of their adventures:

At Lee Park, in front of the statue of Robert E. Lee (this is the south, what can I say!):









At Turtle Creek, in front of the fountain:









Meeting another person's small dogs:


----------



## oakleysmommy

They're adorable and I'm jealous you got snow! Doesn't feel like the holidays here in FL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom

Sounds like a full day. Bet you are exhausted and not much play in your house tonight.

Anxious for all the results!!


----------



## *Laura*

Toby must be exhausted after his busy day and all that poking. But he's a lucky boy to be getting such great care!!! Yogi looks like he enjoyed his walk in the parks. He's so handsome


----------



## OutWest

Fingers crossed for good test results for mr. Toby.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Finally got some time to check your boys new thread. Photos are amazing as usual and boys are the best. I hope the results for sweet Toby come back great. Please try not to worry about this new (old) finding hope it goes away like it did in the past. Hugs from Charlie and me, we are freezing here.


----------



## Dallas Gold

The cardiologist reviewed Toby's echo and sent the report out- no change from the last scan last year! Yay! He suggested another scan in a year to monitor for changes.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Wonderful, so happy to hear that Toby's echo is unchanged. 

Bet he was happy to have breakfast this morning poor guy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Hugs to lovely Toby for being such a good boy at the vets, he must be exhausted. Glad that the things you've heard back on have come back okay, and hopefully the spleen issue will resolve itself too. It's better that you're aware of anything in advance, and can look out for symptoms. I bet Toby enjoyed his food when he was allowed to eat!
By the way...beautiful pics of Yogi on his walk! His colouring is just gorgeous 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Glad for overall good news - and, of course, that Toby was able to have his breakfast  Toby has a great vet team and attentive owners - all dogs should be so fortunate!


----------



## MercyMom

I am just seeing this. Sorry, I have not been on the board. I am having too much fun enjoying Christmas festivities! Anyway, happy gotcha day Yogi!


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Santa's dog treat stocking stuffer inspectors wait to inspect the next batch of Christmas treats fresh from Mrs. Claus' oven


Awww! It's the Santa paws puppies!


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> This morning is a tough one for Toby and for his people. Today is his semi-annual senior exam and he is getting the full treatment:
> 
> Thyroid post-pill labwork (must fast)
> 
> TLI/PLI Texas A&M gastric labwork (must fast)
> 
> Echocardiogram and abdominal sonogram (vet requires fasting)- to monitor heart and abdominal issues
> 
> Senior blood, urine and fecal labwork (vet requires fasting)
> 
> Senior wellness exam, which includes a rectal exam, physical exam, dental exam, eye exam, blood pressure check, hip extension check, with observation of walking gait.
> 
> Acupuncture for eye pressures and digestive balance
> 
> Cobalamin injection for his digestive enzyme deficiency
> 
> It's hard when the kid brother gets to eat and you don't, so hubby and I will do our best to feed the young one secretly (as well as ourselves).
> 
> We will be at the vets for a few hours so I'm bringing his dinny with me to feed him as soon as the labs and sonogram are complete.
> 
> He will graciously accept your sympathy vibes all morning.
> 
> We will get the general lab work back by tomorrow, the echo/abdominal as soon as the radiologist and cardiologist read them. The A&M labwork is processed in batches and since the vet school is off for the holidays I expect it to be done after Christmas.
> 
> Yogi is coming along on the vet visit. There is a nice park nearby and hubby and Yogi will have a nice outing there.


That's a mouthful! Hope he did well.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We took a whirlwind road trip to Galveston with the boys this week after Toby's physical. We had a fabulous time! 

We took a ferry over from Galveston Island to Bolivar and had the beach pretty much to ourselves. It was wonderful. Here are the boys in our car (per ferry rules) on the ride over:










Once at the beach the boys had a blast. We were very pleased with Yogi's recall as he came running everytime we called him to us. Here they are:










Toby:









Yogi:


















We started going to Galveston as a show of support after Hurricane Ike ripped the city apart. It's heartwarming to see the city back to where it was before Ike, possibly even better! This was Toby's 4th trip and Yogi's 1st. It's become a family tradition! We made the trip in about 5 1/2 hours, which included one rest stop. 

The next morning, before breakfast, we did a moonlight walk on the seawall. Here is a picture of the Christmas tree at the historic Hotel Galvaz (not our hotel- we stayed at a dog friendly LaQuinta), one of the most beautiful properties on the island. 










Toby and Yogi send everyone wishes for a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## Zuca's mom

So beautiful! And the boys look gorgeous running on the beach, too. Great idea to make that a tradition. I think you will have many great memories with them there and you're helping a community as well. Merry Christmas and I hope your dad is feeling better these days.


----------



## HolDaisy

Looks like they had lots of fun on the beach


----------



## OutWest

Love to see happy Goldens running in a beach...


----------



## SandyK

Looks like you all had a great time!! Thanks for sharing your outing.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Looks like fabulous trip!! Great pics


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby and Yogi have some wonderful aunties (and a cyber girlfriend) on the forum who are spoiling them rotten this Christmas! 

Penny's Mom sent them these gifts that I (loosely) wrapped for them to open themselves at their Christmas:










She also sent them a launcher toy (not pictured yet- it came wrapped) and some nice holiday bandanas with homemade treats. I used the treats to reward them for modeling them. Please excuse the spots on Yogi's muzzle and forehead- I called him out of the rain for this session and the spots are wet spots! 




























I laugh at Toby these days- he used to eat bandanas off Barkley, who enjoyed wearing them. Now Toby enjoys wearing them (and not eating them!). 

Both boys really love the treats! 

Cgriffin sent me the cutest ornament that I immediately nicknamed Yogi Jr. He has a tug toy in his mouth that looks just like Yogi when he carries his leather lead handle in his mouth on walks! I've got it next to me on my desk so I can see it! She also sent us some human German Christmas treats/delicacies. The hubs and I enjoyed them very much! We've also enjoyed translating the wrappers since we both took German in high school. He had a couple more years in college so his memory is much better than mine!










Sally's Mom and Gabby, Yogi's cyber gal pal (sssh, don't tell Jordan), sent the boys these wonderful dog collars, made by the forum's own Game Boy- I LOVE these collars! Beautiful work and very well made IMO! The boys look very festive in their holiday collars! 










I'm not sure why Toby looks like he's taking a side profile for a mug shot, but he patiently modeled his collars for me! 





































Claire's Friend sent Yogi some birthday gifts, that we also wrapped up for him to open. Toby checked them out as I wrapped them and I think there will be many tug games to come with boy toys! 










I'm still enjoying this wreath handmade by Cathy's Gunner-







I have it placed so I can see it when I'm in our family room. I might just leave it up all year! 

Thank you for making the boys Christmas extra special this year! last year Yogi was a mere little one and didn't understand what we were doing. I think this year he will be more than happy to help us out with unwrapping. I will always think of him this way- a photo I took of Yogi in hubby's lap at my family's Christmas celebration. This was the first time my formerly dog unfriendly Mom let a dog into her home (and he wasn't fully potty trained at this point either). She fell in love with him when we brought him over in my arms to introduce him to her. He's gained 50 pounds and grown quite a bit, but he'll always be this little sweet puppy in my heart- Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## hubbub

Love, Love, Love! Your two will soon be having so much fun  I can't get the image of Toby eating bandanas out of my head! 

Also hoping your dad is improving


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Christmas Photos*

The toys that Claire's Friend and Penny's Mom sent the boys were huge hits! We let them open them on Monday night.

Toby taught the little one the fine art of unwrapping. Toby opened all the gifts but one! 










The Gingerbread House (and occupants) were fun for Yogi:

















Here is a photo of Toby with gift wrap hanging out his mouth!









A game of tug with one of the toys took several minutes!









Another tug game followed:









Toby won:









Another tug game started up:









Toby started out with this toy, but Yogi quickly claimed it for his own:













































Toby enjoyed some solo time with this toy:









Then suddenly the boys needed to rest:



























Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## cgriffin

Looks like everybody had a great Christmas


----------



## Shellbug

They are so beautiful 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Looks like Yogi and Toby had a great time! Merry Christmas!


----------



## HolDaisy

Merry Christmas! Looks like they had fun unwrapping lots of lovely presents 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom

Looks like a fabulous Holiday!!


----------



## Thalie

Now, that is a Christmas to remember for the boys ! No wonder they were tired after so much tugging and playing. Sleep tight, sweet boys, more play to come tomorrow with all your goodies.


----------



## hubbub

A merry time had by all! Hannah would have just eaten the wrapping paper


----------



## Dallas Gold

I took this photo last night of their training. Yogi, like his older brother Toby at Yogi's age, does not like me talking on the phone and tries to nip at me. So, last night, with a willing party on the other end of the phone conversation, I put the boys in a down/sit stay (their choice) and managed to take a photo! Good boys!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi has a new fascination- walking with sticks. I'm not normally a fan of this because stick shards can cause internal damage to a dog, but I let him carry a stick as long as he doesn't start chewing on it during the walk. I'm also working on him to carry it centered in his mouth horizontally, not by the edge, vertically. We have some work to do!


----------



## Belle's Mom

It seems he has traded leash holding on his walk for stick holding. Silly Yogi!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Such a handsome boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Thank you!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie

Yogi is so proud of his stick his eyes glitter. 

What a wonderful and thoughtful thing you did in memory of Liberty, Anne.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Artnlibsmom said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! They sure got that out fast!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Goldenhopeful

Dallas Gold,

Will you adopt me into your family?? I'll even sleep with your adorable pupalups! Hehe just kidding  your family is so awesome! Your dogs are beautiful and they obviously have the best life a dog could possibly have! Bless your heart!! Happy New Year!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy new year to you and your handsome boys 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

We put some videos of Yogi on youtube and then I filmed Yogi watching them on our big TV:

Here he is watching himself:





Here he is watching the helicopter video. Toby is the barker in the background:


----------



## MercyMom

How cute is that!


----------



## MercyMom

Dallas Gold said:


> The Gingerbread House (and occupants) were fun for Yogi:


That's the same gingerbread house I got Mercy for Christmas!


----------



## OutWest

I couldn't play the videos--will try again later on my computer--but the pictures of him watching himself are so funny. Maybe you should change his name to Narcissus!


----------



## Goldenhopeful

Gosh! What a cutie! Who is he out of? I know he's a Harborview  I just contacted a breeder who had a breeding with Detour... They don't know if the bitch is pregnant yet... Hoping we get a call back!!!! :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

Goldenhopeful said:


> Gosh! What a cutie! Who is he out of? I know he's a Harborview  I just contacted a breeder who had a breeding with Detour... They don't know if the bitch is pregnant yet... Hoping we get a call back!!!! :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


He's a Detour boy out of Lori, born in October 2012. We are really happy with his personality, behavior, sweetness, looks and his pedigree! I hope you get a call back soon!


----------



## hubbub

I know you've described Toby as a barker before, but I had no idea! He's vocal 

But, goodness, I had quite a laugh at Yogi!  I remember when you all got the helicopter. I was so excited and thought Hannah would have fun with one too. Due to, uh...pilot error...there were a few accidents and it had to be "retired" :uhoh:  I'm thinking I should revisit it again!


----------



## SandyK

Soooo Cute!!!


----------



## Shellbug

This was a great thread to read 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here are some recent photos of the boys' exploits:

Playing with a chicken launcher, sent to the boys by Penny's Mom. This toy is launchable and makes a chicken sound too! 



















Snake got a twirl and a tug!









Fat squeaky reindeer got a tug:









Resting:









Stink eye for interrupting the rest:









Imitating Yogi in his real life dead squirrel find, but this one was a gift years ago by Cathy's Gunner. The tail is in need of surgery, but the toy held up well to Toby and to Yogi:










Playing with the ODD ball:


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Love the pictures of the boys with their Christmas toys! I especially loved Toby's look....."oh for crying out loud.....I'm trying to sleep here.....would you put that camera away!"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of the boys, they always have so much fun together.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi went and got neutered yesterday. The surgery was later than I wanted, but his favorite nurse from the old clinic, who now is at the new clinic, wanted to help with the "honors". Yogi was not happy with the long fast- giving me the pleading eyes before we left to go to the clinic. He even persuaded Toby to join in:










Since he is so well mannered, especially when he's starving, the vet just let him hang out with her in her office between patients and rehab sessions (she is certified in rehabilitation now, in addition to her acupuncture certification). He made a really good friend with the vets personal retriever dog, who is a gentle soul. They sent me a photo of Yogi napping before his surgery. The vet's dog went and hung out by Yogi's cage after the surgery to give him comfort. Surgery went well and the vet noted he had huge testicles for a Golden.  Those are being sent to the Golden lifetime study as they want tissue samples of everything concerning Yogi. I got to see them in the jars they are packing up. Yogi came home with a cone and we were told we could take it off if he wouldn't go for the surgical area, but he immediately wanted to attack it, so the cone stayed on. He was NOT a happy camper and refused to do any business, eat or drink with it on. He spent most of his evening cradled in hubby's arm:










This morning we tried again- no dice- he wanted to go for the area, so we took him for a short walk, then put him in his "daisy" cone, which is much prefers. He ate, drank and did business in it. 























































Toby is being a very supportive and sweet big brother. I think he's secretly happy Yogi lost his malehood- just like he did before we adopted him from the rescue!

He also got a teeth cleaning while he was under and she checked out his ears to make sure there were no cooties in there that needed to be removed. All good!

There will be no flying Yoginis for a while, as he heals. We go to the vet again next wednesday to check his healing progress.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Sorry about the balls Yogi. Bet you are up and running in no time.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Glad it went OK overall and he looks like he is being mellow for you.

He is so cute in his daisy cone.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We did "gentle" training this afternoon. My boy is such a sweetheart!


----------



## hubbub

I hope Yogi heals quickly. I have to imagine Toby telling him the secrets of great cone escapes


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> I hope Yogi heals quickly. I have to imagine Toby telling him the secrets of great cone escapes


Yes, and Yogi succeeded twice, doing a downward dog. :uhoh: This cone loosens with time so it's a little tighter now!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Your photos always bring so many smiles to me! Hope Yogi heals up quickly, they usually do. I've watched the surgery performed, and no matter what men may tell you, it's really pretty minor.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby is missing the flying Yoginis and tugs while Yogi is on exercise restriction:


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Poor boys! Hope Yogi is healed soon so the boys can get back to business! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom

Just checking in on the patient and saw that pic of Toby....Poor Toby - that is one pitiful face.

Hope Yogi is behaving himself and healing well.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw poor Yogi he does look rather sad. I'm sure he will be healed up in no time ready to catch up on the zoomie sessions him and Toby have missed!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi spent some quality hours out of the cone last night- he was on probation. Right before bedtime he went for his incisions so the cone went back on then, but it was going on anyway for our peace of mind while we all slept. Here he is enjoying his freedom:



















In Dad's lap:









We were in the mid 70s yesterday and his vet approved walking so we took a nice walk (cone-free) as well.


----------



## Karen519

*Pictures*

Love all of the pictures of Toby and Yogi!
Love your furniture, too!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Yogi sure has mastered sad face....he looks so pitiful in those pics - it is so cute. Snuggling up to daddy like you are the mean one who did this to him and daddy can save him.....HAHA


----------



## Dallas Gold

Karen519 said:


> Love all of the pictures of Toby and Yogi!
> Love your furniture, too!


Thank you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Yogi sure has mastered sad face....he looks so pitiful in those pics - it is so cute. Snuggling up to daddy like you are the mean one who did this to him and daddy can save him.....HAHA


Well, I am the one who spots the licking- hubby ignores it, but it's hubby that chases the little one to get it back on- Yogi pulls what I refer to as the hiding Yogini! :uhoh:

We took him for his full morning walk and he did fantastic. He made it through our breakfast and then I spotted the lick- I went Yogi uh ungh and he gave me the look and stopped. I told him that was his warning but he'd be coned next time. Thirty seconds later he went for the incisions again and the cone came out. I'm hoping he associates licking with the cone..:crossfing In any event we looked at the incision and it is healing nicely so that is good. He even managed a short and sweet chase session with Toby after the first walk, with one flying Yogini before Hubs put a stop to it. I was taking off my walking shoes and he started to come to jump up on the bench and attack me with kisses with all his body weight and I just held up the cone and he skidded to a halt and just politely waited for me to finish! I don't mind the kisses- I do mind the body slamming! After breakfast he also grabbed the snake, even in the cone, and squeaked it a bit. He's definitely getting back to his normal!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

So glad Yogi is feeling up to par again. Unfortunately that means he's wanting to act like his regular self again too! Hoping for the next couple of weeks to pass quickly for all of your sakes!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom

Glad he is doing well. This is the hardest part of healing - they feel good and like their 100% self and you have to keep them down, calm, etc....the stitches come out at the 2 week mark? or did they use glue or the dissolving ones?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Glad he is doing well. This is the hardest part of healing - they feel good and like their 100% self and you have to keep them down, calm, etc....the stitches come out at the 2 week mark? or did they use glue or the dissolving ones?


Dissolvable stitches. His energy level is mostly back. I must say sleeping two people, two dogs and one daisy cone on a king size bed is a challenge.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

This morning coffee break is dedicated to Yogi and Toby. Sorry if I missed to press "thank you" button for so many beautiful photos you shared with us. It looks like you had a wonderful Christmas and boys (you too, can see some human cookies there) got many presents. God bless you and have a wonderful year. I had to laugh on "does not like me talking on the phone and tries to nip at me" that what Charlie does and did not like it from my first phone conversation a day we brought him home.
Wishing sweet Yogi speedy recovery and hope he is back soon flying to the house. We are not there yet, just thinking of that makes me nervous. 
Will be coming back more often to this thread, it is such a pleasure to follows your sweet boys adventures.
Hugs from their Canadian cousin Charlie (who is very far from being an angel these days) and his mom.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so glad Yogi is feeling better and almost back to normal. They do bounce back so fast when they are young 

I would like to see all of you in bed, must be a riot, LOL.


----------



## *Laura*

Anne I'm just catching up….I'm glad Yogi is beginning to feel better. Poor little guy going through THAT surgery . I think you'll have your flying Yogini back in no time and Toby will have his play buddy back !!


----------



## Dallas Gold

A day of photo opportunites! 

He found a big stick during our walk and wanted to carry it home, but it was much too heavy for him to carry that far:









Then, be still my heart- just love these two sweethearts:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi was cleared for regular activities and he is making the most of his new freedoms. Last night he floggged himself with one of his new toys and did a couple of aerial jumps off the sofa, very happy with himself. Toby loves having the pesky little brother back and played hard with him.



















It's back to normal for our household and we love it!


----------



## Davidrob2

Yea! Let the Flying Yoginis begin ...


----------



## Belle's Mom

Wow - I am shocked....and jealous. We had to keep Belle quiet for 2 weeks when she was fixed.....it was tough to say the least. I guess girls heal slower than boys.....good to know.


----------



## nenamala26

YAY! Glad to hear everything is back to normal! Toby & Yogi look so cute together! Must be lots of fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Wow - I am shocked....and jealous. We had to keep Belle quiet for 2 weeks when she was fixed.....it was tough to say the least. I guess girls heal slower than boys.....good to know.


It's true since it's a much easier procedure for the boys.


----------



## OutWest

I missed the daily flying Yoginis...great to know we'll have some to see soon!


----------



## Dallas Gold

OutWest said:


> I missed the daily flying Yoginis...great to know we'll have some to see soon!


 I caught a few tonight, but I couldn't get a camera in time! Maybe this weekend!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad life is back to normal, let it stay that way. Hugs to boys.


----------



## HolDaisy

Yay, so glad that it's back to normal for you again and that Yogi is feeling better!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

I love his furrowed brow in the stick carrying picture. He is so expressive! Don't you wish you could read his mind?

And the one of Toby and Yogi resting together -- it speaks for itself. You certainly take excellent photos of your beautiful babies.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Life is normal again, with lots of play:



















and a few Friday night play bites:


----------



## *Laura*

That's much better . ....I'm glad to see your boys back to normal


----------



## Dallas Gold

RIP Mr. Alligator...:uhoh:

Yogi picked Mr. Alligator as his toy of the evening, but Toby wanted it as well. A extreme tug session resulted in the beheading of Mr. Alligator. 



















Mr. Octopus was the next "victim".. It's already missing one leg. It is scheduled for surgery soon as well. I think I can repair Mr. Alligator into two toys- a head and a body.


----------



## Belle's Mom

It looks like Mr Alligator is one eyed as well??


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> It looks like Mr Alligator is one eyed as well??


May be- I'll need to go check! Yogi has a habit of going for the eyes. He's very fast in removing the eyes from all of his snake toys!


----------



## OutWest

Ha ha! I hope surgery goes well.  Silly boys. Mine love tug of war too. Great fun.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi's graduated from nabbing acorns on the walks to picking up sticks. Today's stick was the longest yet. He isn't allowed to stop and chew on sticks, just carry them and we are trying to get him to center them in his mouth. 



















It was in the 70s today, a rare treat in January, so we took Yogi with us to eat at a dog friendly patio. Our goal is always to have Yogi lie down and be inconspicuous while we eat and he was very good today. We let him sit up with us before our food arrived, then he settled down nicely to his place, with a bowl of water and a stuffed bone. 










He loves his Dad:









Being a good boy while we ate:


----------



## Belle's Mom

Such a good boy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great pictures of your boys.

Charlie's toy box is almost empty, most of his toys are in repair shop 
He loves squeaky toys but it seems that I am the only one in the house who can stand that noise :uhoh: so he plays with them when we are home alone.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Toby Will Be 10 on Friday!*

I've been very emotional all week as tomorrow is Toby's tenth birthday. He's had more than his fair share of health related issues and this milestone is a huge accomplishment. There were days I didn't think we would see this day. I'm pretty sure I'll be crying happy tears all day tomorrow. 

Toby's story- in July 2004, we lost our 13 1/2 year old Golden Beau to hemangiosarcoma. We were devastated, as was Barkley, an almost 7 year old boy we adopted just five months earlier from GRRNT. I immediately contacted Barkley's foster Mom and told her to start looking for a puppy for us and 3 weeks later she told me about a 6.5 month old golden puppy who might work for us. He had a congenital cataract in one eye but the ophthalmologist the rescue consulted said it shouldn't cause him issues for years to come. We went over to Barkley's foster family's home for a meet and greet and Toby came home with us. He was a very active puppy but we figured it was just normal puppy excitement. Little did we know he was a super-charged energizer bunny. Poor Barkley didn't know what hit him when the ear biting started the next morning! I went through the rescue paperwork and noticed AKC papers in his file and the intake form. My heart skipped a beat when I read why the female in the family turned him into rescue- her husband hated him and she was afraid he'd kill him. The rescue couldn't fit him in right away and she put Toby in a doggie day care every day for about a month for his safety until the rescue could take him. I contacted Toby's breeder to ask him about his background and his congenital cataract. He told me Toby's Dad was high energy and he expected Toby would be as well. He didn't want Toby back and said he was happy Toby had a good home, though he was surprised the original family turned him into rescue since they got the purchase price refunded due to the cataract yet asked if they could keep him. Toby was one of 8 puppies and I often wonder about his siblings. Here is a photo of Toby's parents:








and his litter:








Here is Toby's photo on the GRRNT website:








This is Toby the day after we brought him home:








Poor Barkley- I promised him I'd get Toby a puppy one day to do the same thing to him. I kept my promise when we got Yogi. 








It wasn't long until we were seeing this:








Toby has a flair for the dramatic:








Before another cataract robbed him of his vision and cataract removal surgery left him with horrible depth perception issues, he was a ball catching fanatic! 
Behind the Dallas Police substation- officers would come out and watch him in action:








At a local church playground:








If we werent' careful Toby found "trouble"








This boy is a DIVA- he will stop dead in his tracks on a walk if a blade of grass gets on his fur. He dislikes snow with a passion- here he is giving me the stink eye when I made him go pose outside when Dallas got about a foot of snow in 2010:








As he reached his middle years he started experiencing some odd and frightening health issues. He had horrible gasteroenteritis issues. We discovered, spleen nodules, enlarged lymph nodes and digestive enzyme deficiencies. He developed heart problems. He became hypertensive. His thyroid levels bounced with climate changes. He reacted horribly to Comfortis and we spent a very worried 3 weeks trying to get that resolved when Yogi was first home. We were able to get everything resolved/stabilized, but we are once again monitoring some small spleen nodules. 
Today Toby is in a very good place- happy with his life, more engaged with us and very happy to play with the young one, Yogi. He is a wonderful big brother. We are so blessed to have him with us today happy and relatively healthy and to be able to celebrate the big 10! We would be honored if you please give your dogs an extra ear rub in honor of Toby and his big day tomorrow!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy 10th Birthday, Toby! He's got quite a life story!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Thank you for sharing Toby's story and pictures. There is just something about him that warms my heart. Have a very Happy Birthday Toby.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Happy Birthday Toby (a couple hours early for you but we're getting close here in the east)! Here's to many more years and thousands of hours of playtime! Artemis and Justice say Happy Birthday too! 

Thanks for the pictures and story Anne!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Happy Birthday, Toby!! Have a great, fun day. You sure did end up in a great doggy home.


----------



## SandyK

Happy 10th Birthday Toby!!!:wavey: I will give my girls extra ear rubs for Toby. Thanks for sharing his story and pictures!! I hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## Deber

Happy Birthday sweet Toby! You were so lucky to have so much background on him and getting pictures of his parents is so special. I think it was in the cards that you were to become his parents and the trip he took to get to you, just the steps he needed to find you both.

Toby is a special Senior boy here and holds a spot in our hearts. He makes it through each medical hick-up with a smile on his face and the urge to keep going. Think Yogi has brought new life to him too. Again, Happy Birthday Toby and many, many more!!


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Birthday, sweet Toby  Sending lots of hugs and kisses your way. I am so glad you found such a good mommy and daddy


----------



## GoldenCamper

Happy 10th Birthday to you Toby! Fiona enjoys the ear rubs your mom sent 

Very nice birthday tribute to him Anne.


----------



## Brave

Oh Toby!!!!! Happy birthday to you!!!!!!

Happy birthday to you!!!!!

Happy birthday, sweet Toby!!!!!

Happy birthday to you!!!!

You are such a sweet, sweet soul. I am so lucky your mom shares all of these tidbits with us. You are one fantastic boy! 

<3 you!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Birthday sweet Toby!

Enjoyed the great pictures. 

Have fun celebrating your Birthday Toby.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Just seeing this.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOBY!!!

May you will all the games of tug with Yogi today!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Toby's smile and facial expression in that fourth picture is just priceless Anne. How wonderful that you know his background, as sad as it is, at least you know. All I know about Woody is he was found wondering around in the woods when he was just over a year old...well that and like Toby he's a true sweetheart. HAPPY BIRTHDAY Toby. 

Pete & Woody


----------



## OutWest

Happy birthday, Toby! You handsome devil. I think you got well earned karmic payback with Yogi. Here's hoping for many more birthdays to come!

arty:arty:arty:

:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_

:artydude. :artydude :artydude


----------



## Goldens R Great

Thank you for sharing Toby's story and all the photos. I'm so glad he ended up in your wonderful home!
Happy 10th Birthday, dear Toby! arty:


----------



## dborgers

Happy Birthday Toby!!!


----------



## 2golddogs

Wishing Toby a very, very Happy Birthday!! I absolutely adore the picture of Toby the day you brought him home. Birthday hugs to the handsome boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*



Jessie'sGirl said:


> Thank you for sharing Toby's story and pictures. There is just something about him that warms my heart. Have a very Happy Birthday Toby.


A very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Toby-such a SPECIAL BOY!


----------



## MercyMom

Happy 10th Birthday Toby!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby got birthday treats for his big 10- home made treats made of pumpkin, oatmeal and dry milk powder. Both boys loved them. They are supposed to be in the shape of dog bones. 










Toby's favorite thing to do is unwrap gifts. He loves it. His favorite toy outside of a ball is a Kong Wubba so that's what he got for his big tenth! I used plain paper so they could shred it later. Toby had a blast opening, and Yogi enjoyed shredding the paper!


----------



## Doug

Wow it looks like a very HAPPY birthday celebration indeed 
Congrats Tobs!!


----------



## Mayve

Awe Toby....Happy Happy Birthday to you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom

Looks like a super fun birthday for Toby.....and that he was nice and shared the fun with Yogi too. Such a good Big Brother.


----------



## *Laura*

Happy 10th Birthday Toby!! It looks like you had a wonderful celebration. Anne thank you for sharing Toby's story and pictures. He won the puppy jackpot when he and you found each other


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy birthday Toby! Looks like they had lots of fun celebrating 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Toby looks so happy with his new wubba! Just love his handsome face.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

It was 72 here yesterday, much colder with horrible winds today. It will get down to 20 tonight, mild in comparison to others, but cold for us. We decided to turn on our gas log this afternoon- the first time since Yogi joined us! Yogi was curious, then settled down to nap by it, while Toby grabbed the sofa. So fortunate to have a toasty house with wonderful dogs safe and sound with us inside.


----------



## Belle's Mom

They look toasty. We are the same - toasty staying inside tonight.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Last night Yogi thought we needed a fire and tried to get it started by turning on the natural gas to it: 









Today the boys hung out until time for chase, tug and flying Yoginis. 

Here is Yogi hanging out with his toys while I vacuumed around him:









Meanwhile, Toby hung out with the orange snake:









Then it was time to hang out on the floor:


----------



## roseylilmomma

So sweet! Just makes me wanna cuddle them both!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy

They are too cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Ahhhh! Love Yogi trying to help by getting the fire lit for you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom

That is so smart with Yogi trying to start the fire.....I can see you trying to explain that to someone - I swear my dog turned on the gas.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Toby is such a special boy. I am in love with Toby!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> That is so smart with Yogi trying to start the fire.....I can see you trying to explain that to someone - I swear my dog turned on the gas.


We removed the key, just in case he figured out how to turn it. He opens our doors with lever handles so we need to be careful!


----------



## Dallas Gold

A little nap using his Daddy's pillow! He makes me laugh!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Oh my goodness he is so cute.....and obviously not ashamed to show he is a little....ummmmm.....less manly than he was a few months ago.


----------



## *Laura*

Yogi sure looks comfy. He's so cute


----------



## HolDaisy

Lovely photos of your beautiful boys! I love the one of Yogi trying to get your fire started, so funny


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yesterday Yogi and Toby were ready to watch the Super Bowl. 



















Then we quickly realized this wasn't going to be an exciting game so the boys decided to entertain with their own game of tug, chase and zooms:



















Finally, we switched to some "real" action, the Puppy Bowl:









Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Today was Toby's ophthalmology recheck day for his eyes after his cataract surgery. We were on a 6 to 9 month recheck schedule and we made it 9 months. I'm always slightly nervous about this exam, hoping everything is OK. Since we learned about pigmenatary uveitis and how it is affecting Goldens on this forum we decided to go ahead and get a baseline exam for Yogi, even though his breeder doesn't recommend the exams until age 3 or 4. We didn't expect any issues since his breeder has two 14 1/2 year old dogs (Yogi's great grandparents) in a study for dogs with healthy eyes. 

We got great news for both dogs! 

Toby's pressures were great with no inflammation. Apparently the drops and eye acupuncture (in lieu of NSAIDS) are working well. We will keep on the same medication schedule and will recheck in 12 months! Fantastic! 

Yogi got a fantastic report. His ophthalmologist stated his eyes were among the best he's ever examined! His numbers on each test were perfect! Yay! 

It took about 3 hours to travel to and from the clinic and conduct the exam. Toby's eyes would not dilate as fully as they needed to examine the optic nerve. While we waited we did some obedience training with down and sit stays. Hubby took some photos with a new camera lens. Their eyes are dilated for all the photos.














































The photo on the left on top of the crate/cages is of Toby. We sent this to his doctor after his cataract removal surgery. 









Before the exam the boys played:









Yogi reinvented himself:


----------



## hotel4dogs

great news...and gorgeous photos!


----------



## streethawk

He is so Adorable! Yogi is such a nice name .


----------



## OutWest

Dallas Gold said:


> Today was Toby's ophthalmology recheck day for his eyes after his cataract surgery. We were on a 6 to 9 month recheck schedule and we made it 9 months. I'm always slightly nervous about this exam, hoping everything is OK. Since we learned about pigmenatary uveitis and how it is affecting Goldens on this forum we decided to go ahead and get a baseline exam for Yogi, even though his breeder doesn't recommend the exams until age 3 or 4. We didn't expect any issues since his breeder has two 14 1/2 year old dogs (Yogi's great grandparents) in a study for dogs with healthy eyes.
> 
> We got great news for both dogs!
> 
> Toby's pressures were great with no inflammation. Apparently the drops and eye acupuncture (in lieu of NSAIDS) are working well. We will keep on the same medication schedule and will recheck in 12 months! Fantastic!
> 
> Yogi got a fantastic report. His ophthalmologist stated his eyes were among the best he's ever examined! His numbers on each test were perfect! Yay!
> 
> 
> Yogi reinvented himself:


Yay for good medical checkups! But I'm worried about Yogi reinventing himself... I'm not sure the city of Dallas can withstand all that much energy in one house... he may need to leave the clones and go back to being a singleton.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that both boys got on well, great pics!


----------



## Dallas Gold

SNOW DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

We rarely get snow, just plain old snow! This was the first snowfall here in a couple of years. Usually we get ice and paralyzing ice storms. We got about half an inch, even though the original predictions were to *see* snowflakes, and if we got lucky a very light dusting. Ha, they were wrong. Instead of dry flakes, we got wet ones. More snow tonight. 

My husband took the dogs out front where the snow accumulated, on the street, not the yard, and took some photos. Slipleads were put on the dogs in case we needed to move them quickly for a car and to comply with city ordinances just in case a code inspector came by, but we live on a quiet street and no one disturbed us. Turns out Yogi's recall is excellent! Toby's is as well, but we knew that already. 

Yogi:


















as you can see- not much sticking on the grass: 













































Toby is our diva dog- he doesn't "do" snow, so he spent his free time in the grassy areas:


















Later we took a walk in the neighborhood. Since there was no ice, it was easy to walk on the stuff:









Yogi found a stick!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad the boys got great reports on their visit! Hope with the snow you might finally get to see the glittering specks of color in it, remember?

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/146978-rainbow-snow.html


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> Glad the boys got great reports on their visit! Hope with the snow you might finally get to see the glittering specks of color in it, remember?
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/146978-rainbow-snow.html


Steve, I didn't see any! We may get more in a couple of hours and I will try to see! Today the snow is melted in a lot of places, but there are patches of black ice. We got a 3/4 mile walk in before we turned back. The dogs were sliding!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of the boys enjoying the snow.


----------



## *Laura*

Fun!!!! pics of the boys playing in the snow. (and super eye checks. That's great)


----------



## Shellbug

Dallas Gold said:


> A little nap using his Daddy's pillow! He makes me laugh!


He is so soft and fluffy. How do you keep him so soft ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug

Since we live so close, we got to play on snow too  I love those pictures. They are having so much fun 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Shellbug said:


> He is so soft and fluffy. How do you keep him so soft ?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A friend came over that day to give me tips on grooming so he was freshly cleaned and trimmed!

Did you post any snow photos of Thor?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug

Dallas Gold said:


> A friend came over that day to give me tips on grooming so he was freshly cleaned and trimmed!
> 
> Did you post any snow photos of Thor?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh fun. Thor is getting use to the brush still (it sort of scares him) 
I didn't take but a few pictures in the snow. Wish I had taken more ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

Love the pic of the flying Tobini!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We walked the pups up to the nearby shopping center for an afternoon walk. We stopped by the local hardware store that also carries pet supplies. The owner loves our dogs and came out to greet them and asked if she could give them a "cookie". I said yes, never thinking she meant retriever rolls! These are definitely not sized well for Goldens but we thanked her for her kind gesture. Both boys insisted on carrying them home, which included a scenic walk in back neighborhoods. I took this photo of them with their *treasures*.










Here is a photo of our wild eyed boy!









He also enjoys hanging on top of the sofa:









Dog TV is free this weekend and little Yogi is hooked! I put it on when I went to a store closing sale and picked up this haul at deep discounts. Most of it will be given as gifts. The booties and waterproof collar were $1 a piece and the collars were about 75% off once you added in all the discounts off the discounted prices. I also picked up a few toys that are still in my trunk. 










Here are the boys enjoying Dog TV and Yogi looking at a dog chewing a stick, which I won't let him try!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi spent some time watching the big dog show on TV, then settled back to entertain me for a while!


----------



## Brave

<3 

Tell Yogi he stole some pieces of my heart, and I might come visit to get them back.


----------



## mylissyk

These boys are just so entertaining!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy Valentines Day everyone!


----------



## Thalie

Awww, such good looking and loving boys. Back at you, Yogi & Toby.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Back at ya, boys! They're so handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427

Same to you boys! Love all your adventures!


----------



## *Laura*

Happy Valentine's Day to you and your boys too


----------



## Shellbug

Happy valentines day sweet boys ?


----------



## Dallas Gold

One more Valentine photo!


----------



## OutWest

Is Yogi giving you stink eye in that picture? LOL They look great... Toby looks relaxed at any rate.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Looks like stink eye to me....


----------



## Burd

Definitely a stink eye...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yes, it was a stink eye. I don't think he liked wearing pink!


----------



## Shellbug

Those faces. Amazing beauty and kindness.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Too cute....I agree that is the stink eye. He probably thinks something like first you took his boy parts and now you make him wear pink....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Too cute....I agree that is the stink eye. He probably thinks something like first you took his boy parts and now you make him wear pink....


No doubt he doesn't believe that male dogs can wear pink well! :uhoh: I happen to disagree!


----------



## caseypooh

Look at those faces, happy belated Valentine's day!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Well, Dallas hit the 70s today with high temperatures!  This is something I desperately wished for and needed! I only wish nice weather would hit the rest of the country too. I feel bad for those of you dealing with endless snow, black ice and power outages and I hope you get relief soon. We took advantage of the day and went on two walks, then I grabbed some bandanas and literally threw them on the dogs (as you can tell from the photos) and escorted them outside for a training session and photo shoot. Yogi has spring fever- and wasn't very cooperative, but I got some shots of the boys without closed eyes or stink eyes! 



















We are *supposed* to have a nice week this week! :crossfing


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Great pictures! Both boys look so happy to be out and about!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug

Haha I love the bandanas.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Love these! Give them a belly run for me'


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photos of your lovely boys 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi really enjoys his new Bionic Stuffer toy, even when it's empty!


----------



## Dallas Gold

New class today- here we are listening to instructions while our dogs are in down stays. Yogi had fun and has a crush on the 10 month old labradoodle next to him. That little doodle is the calmest dog I've ever met in my life!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Such a cute little eager learner.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We are sad today as Yogi's great grandfather Rocky, passed away. Rocky was over 14 1/2 years and died of kidney failure. Yogi's great great grandmother Bailey passed at over 16 years. We hope that longevity gene is present in Yogi. I see a lot of Rocky in Yogi, especially in their smiles.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

Sorry to hear of Rocky's passing.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Pedigree: CH Harborview Just U Wait OS BISS BOSS


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

So sorry to hear about Rocky. Yogi sure does have some longevity in his lines!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

One of our locally owned pet retailers is closing doors this weekend, after over 30 years in business. The owners are retiring. I stocked up on a few toys and collars at ridiculously low prices during their closing sale. Yesterday I let the boys have a new toy, a frog stuffie. Toby immediately took possession and refused to let Yogi near it until he had slimed it up properly. Then a tug and zoomie session followed. 




























This was a fluff and tuff toy. Next up some Mighty Pet Toys- a turtle and a giraffe- but over the course of the next few weeks.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Catching up with sweet boys adventures. Sorry to read about Yogi's great grandfather's passing. Happy for great eye reports and the snow, I mean happy that Yogi could smell some. Great photos and adventures. And toys, it is time for us to get out and buy some new ones too. You have a lovely weekend with your boys, sending you hugs from cold and snowy north.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi and I started two new classes last week. It's a 70 mile round trip to the facility in heavy traffic, so we are both exhausted when we return from class! He's doing very well in both classes. I snuck a couple of photos in when we were sitting, listening to the instructors. 

This is from the first class. The doodle next to us is the most mellow 10 month old dog I've ever encountered. He has a future as a working dog, since his handler is a pediatric rehabilitation nurse. 










This is from class yesterday. I was very proud of Yogi for being so calm despite there being three dogs in class who are aggressive/reactive to dogs, one of which, a GSD, frightens even me with his lunging and snarling. I'm not sure why he's even allowed in this class since CGC is a pre-requisite, but we shall steer clear of him. We were next to a very barky lab though, but he just wanted to say hi to Yogi- not a mean bone in his body and once we allowed them to greet each other for a short few seconds during a break, he quieted down. There is one giant dog, along the size of a shetland pony, in this class who is also hard for the owner to handle. As you can see from Yogi's smile, he enjoys training and that's why we will continue the long trek for this class:


----------



## Dallas Gold

I channeled my inner Martha Stewart today and made a doggie bandana from a fabric remnant. Yogi reluctantly modeled, but he was rewarded with my second "craft"- my very first attempt at making a braided fleece doggie tug. I will refine the knots in the next versions, but the boys loved the initial production and spent a lot of time toy testing it. Their verdict- well see for yourself!


----------



## Shellbug

They are so precious. Has yogi gotten sick in the car again from the long drive ? I hope y'all are enjoying the class. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom

Wow - that is a long drive. Are the classes back to back or do you have to do the drive twice a week? If you don't mind - PM me where it is, how you found out about the class, etc.

I think your hand made rope is a hit and maybe you should take over the spot where the CC store closed yesterday.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Wow - that is a long drive. Are the classes back to back or do you have to do the drive twice a week? If you don't mind - PM me where it is, how you found out about the class, etc.
> 
> I think your hand made rope is a hit and maybe you should take over the spot where the CC store closed yesterday.


Classes are twice week so two round trips per week.  I've decided taking Bush Turnpike and North Dallas Tollroad beat 635 any day with all that construction. Of course that means about $10 in tolls per class!


----------



## Dallas Gold

A friend sent the boys a box of goodies today- it included a nice gator for them to play with: 









I also made them a new tug toy and they gave it a work out:









I had surgery earlier this week for squamous cell cancer on my scalp. The cancer had grown more laterally than anyone realized so I now am sporting about 35 staples in my head. It's incredibly painful but the boys seem to entertain me so that I forget about it for a few minutes.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Love the zoom picture!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

I made another tug for the boys, with balls attached. Yogi is in love with this one!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

You are getting way to clever! I really like the tug with balls......errrr.....the new tug you made with tennis balls......

I'll have to give one of these a shot for Justice!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Anne - so sorry about the staples - I had no idea until I saw today. Are you OK?


----------



## Dallas Gold

To be honest, I'm not sure if I'm okay. My face started swelling yesterday and it's worse this morning and not resolving. I can see and I can eat, but I've got a lot of edema. I was told with head traumas swelling can happen and some patients get black eyes. This is much more than that. Dogs are being very mellow and patient with me, so that's good! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Anne, Have you contacted your Dr. yet? If not I think it would be a good idea, if for no other reason than peace of mind (your's AND ours). With the weekend arriving, I'd feel better knowing that you weren't having problems or worrying yourself over the swelling. Although I think you are right, I'm not too surprised that you have quite a bit of swelling but, if it was Toby or Yogi, you KNOW that you would contact their doctor....take care of yourself like you would them!


----------



## Goldens R Great

Dallas Gold said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure if I'm okay. My face started swelling yesterday and it's worse this morning and not resolving. I can see and I can eat, but I've got a lot of edema. I was told with head traumas swelling can happen and some patients get black eyes. This is much more than that. Dogs are being very mellow and patient with me, so that's good!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
I'm so sorry to read this! Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Ruby13

I really enjoy your pictures and updates. Your boys are beautiful.

I had facial reconstructive surgery for basal cell carcinoma the end of December - no staples, but a 4 inch incision running from the inside corner of my left eye down to the outside corner of my left lip. 8 weeks later, and the swelling and bruising has finally gone away. I had two black eyes, and the swelling on the left side of my face was horrible. It diminished over time, but the bruising lingered after the swelling had subsided. I was unrecognizable for about a week, and the swelling and bruising didn't start too bad until a couple of days post op. I'm sure it's different for the skull, but just wanted to let you know that I know how you feel. 

Ruby had come to us the week prior to my surgery, and she made an amazing nurse, but I'm pretty sure she got more of the couch than I did that first week!!!

How long before you have the staples removed?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ruby13 said:


> I really enjoy your pictures and updates. Your boys are beautiful.
> 
> I had facial reconstructive surgery for basal cell carcinoma the end of December - no staples, but a 4 inch incision running from the inside corner of my left eye down to the outside corner of my left lip. 8 weeks later, and the swelling and bruising has finally gone away. I had two black eyes, and the swelling on the left side of my face was horrible. It diminished over time, but the bruising lingered after the swelling had subsided. I was unrecognizable for about a week, and the swelling and bruising didn't start too bad until a couple of days post op. I'm sure it's different for the skull, but just wanted to let you know that I know how you feel.
> 
> Ruby had come to us the week prior to my surgery, and she made an amazing nurse, but I'm pretty sure she got more of the couch than I did that first week!!!
> 
> How long before you have the staples removed?


Thank you for sharing your experience. It helps to know this is common, even though it's not much fun. My doc has a photo and suggested that I ice my face and keep it elevated as much as possible. I plan on taking benadryl this afternoon and just sleeping. The surgeon is looking at the staples on March 10 but he warned me they may not come out for one to two more weeks. this too shall pass, but not fun at all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom

Glad you sent the Dr a pic. I am zero help on what to expect in the situation....the only help I am is to say I am praying for a 100% recovery for you.....and that all 3 of your boys spoil you while you recover.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am taking celery seed extract, which is good at ridding the body of excess fluid and I'm doing some other things to help drain the fluid from all over my face. Hopefully I'll see results in a few days. In the meantime it is grin and bear it and what better way than to make another tug for the boys while I vegetate. This one needs improvements with the knots but I'm supposed to conserve my strength and not do anything that stresses my body (that's my excuse ha ha). The boys love it despite the funky knotting.


----------



## Dallas Gold

One more!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Well the boys are certainly enjoying their fleece toys!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

Love the pics and the fleece toys. Just getting caught up--take good care of yourself! Sending healing thoughts from California.


----------



## Belle's Mom

You are one toy making machine!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> You are one toy making machine!!


haha, it's called boredom from being on activity restriction for 2 weeks! :doh:

Swelling is about 40% better this morning. Yay!


----------



## rac390

Thanks for the Yogi and Toby updates. They make my day. I'm also glad you're feeling better.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear the swelling is improving, take care of yourself. 

In the meantime, the boys sure are enjoying the tug toys.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thank heavens the swelling is going down. Do you have someone helping take care of you, so you have a chance to recover? When I had abdominal surgery last spring, I had to stay upstairs and away from my dogs unless someone was here to help control my jump-prone Sunny.


----------



## hubbub

I love the toys you've made for your boys - Toby and Yogi tested and approved! Fingers crossed that your swelling continues to go down and you heal quickly


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I'm so sorry to read about your surgery, sending healing thoughts and prayers for speedy recovery. With little time I have for the forum I miss this, sorry.
Hugs to you and boys! Toys you made are great!


----------



## Dallas Gold

My husband drove Yogi and me to his training class yesterday (near Oklahoma). I was going to let him handle Yogi since I'm supposed to not exert myself for 2 weeks and not lean forward, but I felt well enough to give it a try, at least for the first half of class. Yogi is such a good boy and he truly loves training classes! Here are some photos:

Sit and down stay exercises:














































The German shepherd in this photo really frightens me and I have no idea how this dog got a CGC to qualify for this class. He lunges and barks aggressively at all the dogs. They came to sit right next to us before class and he gave Yogi a full stare down. I was preparing to move when he started lunging forward. I said NO NO NO because the owner wasn't aware of what was happening, jumped up and said we'll move! The trainer didn't object, but I feel she needs to counsel this owner about being aware of her dog's behavior. Yogi was nervous and got out a meek little grrr before we got moved so it was clear he was aware of this other dog's intentions. I've never heard him do this before. I blame the owner for not being aware of her dog's body signals.










On the other hand he loves a huge Leonberger in class! The feeling is mutual.

Outside work:


----------



## Dallas Gold

More fun with the DIY tuggies:









I've got a secret and it's juicy because Toby looks happy:









Getting a belly rub from Dad:


----------



## cgriffin

Mr. Yogi, and Mr. Toby, handsome as ever


----------



## Cookie's Mom

That's too bad about the GSD in Yogi's class but it seems like Yogi shook it off and had a blast in class! 

I remember in Cookie's puppy class, there was a GSD that HATED every dog in the class and during puppy play time, it would attack instead of play. Then one day we had a chance meeting with the GSD at a local park and it was off his leash. The first thing he did was run straight at Cookie to attack. Thankfully his owner and I were able to stop it from progressing to something major. I still remember his owner saying to me, "I don't get why he hates every single dog from that class because he usually loves all dogs"! And I remember thinking to myself...ummm I don't know if your assessment about him being dog friendly is correct. :no:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Icy day here, I'm homebound to recover and due to the weather. Yesterday I got the sewing machine out, dusted off 20 years of dust and relearned how to sew. I sewed borders around these bandanas and the boys graciously modeled them for me this morning:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They're both so handsome!


----------



## hubbub

I really commend you for not just sitting around during your recovery! Not that you'd do that normally anyway, but it's a really easy habit to fall into (yep, I've done it ). Keeping your mind and hands busy will surely make the time pass more quickly and hopefully the healing will be over before you know it!


----------



## Shellbug

I need to get Thor in some bandanas! 
I am glad you are keeping your hands busy It will help in your recovery. I must say your boys have the nicest coats. So fluffy and soft. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Good morning! Hope all is well this AM. How are you feeling? Healing up well I hope. 

I followed your lead and made a couple of fleece rope tugs as I had a piece of fleece just sitting around wanting to be turned into something. Problem with it was that it was a light tan color.....boring......SOOOOOOO.....off to Walmart to buy some colorful stuff to braid in with it. I got three very colorful pieces (1/3 yard of each) for just under a dollar. I got 5 made so far and there is enough fleece for a couple more yet! The boys should have plenty of tugging fun! Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I found myself in the thick of some flying Yoginis last night when resting on the sofa and Yogi decided to launch on and off of it. What a shock to my system! I did capture an eary afternoon Yogini from the rear.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Just checking in today to see how you are doing today. Hope your Dad is doing better and that you are holding up ok? Thinking of you here in Pennsylvania!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Artnlibsmom said:


> Just checking in today to see how you are doing today. Hope your Dad is doing better and that you are holding up ok? Thinking of you here in Pennsylvania!



Thanks, we are hanging in there. My Dad had another horrible pain episode this morning so the nurses gave him some heavy pain meds. I'm hoping he can get over this soon. 

While workers were here yesterday I stitched up some doggie bandanas: 




























Yogi threw up again on the way to the training center yesterday. He only gets car sick in the mornings on the way to this facility. It's a great distance away and while the training program is excellent, I don't think we'll be adding any new classes there for a bit. Poor baby.


----------



## Karen519

*Yogi and Toby*

I just love the pictures of Yogi and Toby and your house is just beautiful!
So sorry to hear that your Dad is ill!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They're so handsome in their bandanas! So sorry that your dad is still having issues..


----------



## rac390

I'm sorry to hear about your father and Yogi's continued struggles with car sickness, but they sure are handsome in their new bandanas.


----------



## Shellbug

lol I haven't read all the thread yet (the latest ones) but I am looking at the photo of flying yogini. So does Toby just stare at him when he does that ? I can't see his face but I can see his body language and it's cracking me up lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug

I must get some bandanas for Thor those are so cute on them. They are so handsome in them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Shellbug said:


> lol I haven't read all the thread yet (the latest ones) but I am looking at the photo of flying yogini. So does Toby just stare at him when he does that ? I can't see his face but I can see his body language and it's cracking me up lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Toby actually eggs the little one on by doing a bark that is unique and lunging towards him, causing Yogi to start zooming. It's pretty comical and Toby ends up with this cheesy grin on his face at his accomplishment. They really are quite a pair.


----------



## Dallas Gold

A pipe burst when we thawed from our last sub-artic blast of winter and flooded our downstairs, including our master bedroom, formal living room, master bath, closet, powder room and part of our family room. The insurance company sent out water damage experts who promptly put in huge fans and dehumidifiers to mitigate damage and prevent black mold; however, it looks like our beautiful hardwood floors are not recoverable. We tried to spend the first night in our tiny guest bedroom but the noise was too intolerable and the insurance company is graciously allowing us to spend a few nights at a local hotel until we can get these huge fans out of the house. We went to a higher end LaQuinta last night and the boys settled right in. We always cover the bedding with our own sheet to prevent dog fur from accumlating on the hotel's linens and that allows the dogs to enjoy some time with us while we relax and hang out. 



















We asked for an ADA compliant room since I have some difficulty with washing my hair due to the staples in my head and this room and the shower are perfect for us. We had a nice evening. Yogi decided to check out the recliner so I'll need to bring an extra sheet tonight. 



















This morning the hubby and I took turns going to the complimentary breakfast and I did some training with the boys after getting them into their seat belt harnesses for the short trip home:


----------



## GoldenCamper

Sorry about your dad's pain, your staples, and your burst pipes. Glad you have your golden boys to help you smile through all this stuff.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> Sorry about your dad's pain, your staples, and your burst pipes. Glad you have your golden boys to help you smile through all this stuff.


Thanks Steve! They say challenges come in 3s so we are due for good things after this! It will take months to repair damage to the house. My staples will come out at some point in the next 3 weeks and my Dad's condition is uncertain.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dealing with water damage is so hard, both emotionally and in terms of sheer labor.

Years ago...in another place and time...a dishwasher hose broke and water ran for hours, flooding the finished basement of the house. It was special place for my daughter, newly decorated for her. The recovery process was long and hard, but the insurance company did right by us and the result was an even nicer space than my daughter had before. I hope you are equally lucky.

You and your dad remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Oh my goodness Anne - I am so sorry to just now be reading of all the troubles. Your staples, your dad, and the house - what a lot to deal with at one time.

Praying for strength for you as it sure seems you will need some over the coming weeks and months.

Belle sends kisses to Yogi and Toby.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yesterday we spent time in the noisy house meeting with various service people and our insurance adjuster. While waiting for estimates i stitched up more bandanas that Toby modeled for me:





































Last night at the hotel we continued our quiet inside voice training. Yogi's got it down as he is now grumbling in his inside voice whenever he hears a strange noise in the middle of the night! It's pretty cute!


----------



## Shellbug

Oh how fun!!! He is so dang cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom

Toby cracks me up....so in his first modeling shot he mirrors the happy face on the bandana....then as the shots go on he looks tortured and in the last one he is giving you the serious stink eye......too cute.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi was perfect last night at the hotel. He even caught his tail and did paws up on the bed.




























This morning, a chance to mellow out and settle before class began:









Some shots from class:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Some progress, they removed 5 fans and one dehumidifier so we only have 2 dehumidifiers and 5 fans left. It's still noisy but the mitigator yesterday thought if all went well he could pull almost all of them out this afternoon. With that in mind we checked out of the hotel early this morning and came back home. Last night Yogi was indeed a good canine hotel citizen and kept his barking and grumbling at bay. Good boy Yogi! I took these photos of Toby getting loving from his Dad last night:



















The boys before check out this morning:


----------



## Mayve

We had our downstairs flood twice....it is a major pain....lots of frozen pipes up here. Thankfully, while we have seen a reduction in water pressure we have not had frozen or burst pipes. We are expecting some issues with our deck the frost line is so deep this year it goes deeper than our posts. It has been a winter to remember! Sorry to hear about your dad etc....love the pics of the boys!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Wow Anne I'm sorry you've had so many challenges lately. Very glad you have your two beautiful boys to help put a smile on your face


----------



## Dallas Gold

We are home at last! We will need to go back to the hotel when they restain and seal our bedroom, living room and family room, but that is in a couple of months. Here is Yogi curled up on our bed with a ball the tennis ball fairy left for him:










Home again in our family room, enjoying himself immensely!


----------



## Shellbug

Oh so glad your home  
That's so sweet how he has the ball tucked up under his chin 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427

So glad you're all home! Yogi certainly looks happy, too!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Busy day today! First, half of my staples were removed from my head this morning! Yay! The nurse said I had 40,not 35 so now I'm sporting 20 of them. I'm now able to wear a baseball cap to cover them instead of a full chemo scarf. 

To celebrate and to celebrate the fact the mitigators removed the last of the fans and dehumidifiers from the home, the hubs and I went to an outdoor cafe with Yogi. Walking to it was a good socialization opportunity as several young college women on spring break wanted to pet him. He was thrilled. At the restaurant he settled down (waiters brought him a water bowl!). 





































I'm cleared for exercise now so we walked the dogs up to a brand new pet store in the neighborhood, Unleashed by Petco. Toby wouldn't cooperate for photos, but Yogi was game:



















Yogi can also visit my Dad in the rehab hospital so we'll try to do that later in the week.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see you are home. Looks like Yogi is happy too!! Also glad to see you got half the staples out (had to go back and find out why you got them). I hope everything heals well and no more cancer!! Great tug toys you made also...did you do the one with the tennis balls?


----------



## hubbub

Good to see you're having baby steps on the road to recovery


----------



## Karen519

*Anne*

Anne

I am so very sorry you have been through so much! The staples sound painful!

That's awful about the pipe bursting, but it was very cute to see the boys enjoying the motel together!

Yogi and Toby are just wonderful together!

Praying for your Dad!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear that you've had some very difficult things to deal with. I haven't been able to get on the forum as much lately, so I've just had chance to catch up with beautiful Yogi and Toby's thread.

It looks like they were such good boys at the hotel! You must be so proud of them both with their exceptional behaviour  All your hard work and training has paid off so well. The boys look beautiful in their bandanas you made. Glad to hear that you are back home for now, and hope you have a full recovery.


----------



## Zuca's mom

I'm sorry to have returned today to find you have been through so much. I pray that you will heal quickly and that this will soon be a distant memory. On a lighter note, those boys are adorable and y'all have the cutest stores for pets!


----------



## txbird

I've really enjoyed learning about the lives of Toby and Yogi. They both have such interesting personalities. Toby's backstory is so heartbreaking and touching. You did such an amazing job socializing Yogi as a pup! I do hope you are recovering from your surgery and that you get all the repairs done to your flooring without too much stress.


----------



## Dallas Gold

txbird said:


> I've really enjoyed learning about the lives of Toby and Yogi. They both have such interesting personalities. Toby's backstory is so heartbreaking and touching. You did such an amazing job socializing Yogi as a pup! I do hope you are recovering from your surgery and that you get all the repairs done to your flooring without too much stress.


Thank you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

The boys have been busy lately. A friend sent them a gator and they played tug with it:










One day it rained. Yogi loves going outside and chasing raindrops; however, we called him in when a thundersorm was overhead. It's safe to say he was not thrilled with us:









Toby hung out on the sofa:

















Under covers: 









Yogi, said his prayers on the fireplace:









and napped,









He examined a new tug I made for him out of poly rope.









Then the pups played with it:



























Then they played with the original tuggies:



























Some play biting:









Yogi also did his second Morris Animal Foundation exam last week- he was such a good boy the vet said he'd be a good blood donor dog since he was so calm. 



















Another friend sent the boys a different gator, which makes some interesting noises. The boys had a blast playing with it:


----------



## Shellbug

OMG your boys are simply adorable !! It's amazing how scary dogs look play biting in still photos lol 
I love the first picture how upset he is over being made to come inside out of the rain lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427

Love love love all your pics! And yes, that's certainly some major stink-eye there! LOL


----------



## Doug

Ah what a life! They are having so much fun 
Best wishes to you and your dad!


----------



## rac390

Thanks for the Yogi and Tobi update! They are just so much fun to see. Seeing Yogi and Toby and some of the other two Golden households has us already deciding on multiple Goldens when the time is right!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Busy week here, with our insurance repair work commencing replacing most of the flooring downstairs due to a burst water pipe. We've temporarily moved our bed into our family room and most of the other bedroom furniture is in our bathroom. It's crazy disorganized and chaotic, but the boys are really enjoying having the bed in the family room. 




























Yogi's been praying a lot at the fireplace. 









Squirrel watching:









more bitey bitey:


















Hanging out with me in the backyard doing some veggie and herb gardening:









Tugging with my DIY tugs:


















Lounging:









Hanging out with Dad while the work is taking place downstairs:


















I got the sewing machine out and tried making a reversible two sided dog bandana. Yogi was not thrilled modeling these for me. I put the bandana over his collar. The purple one is the first one i made and it's the same material on both sides. The black print has the lime green on the reverse side. 





































I made the boys some salmon treats using canned salmon, oat flour and fresh parsley from the Aero Garden I have going. They are a huge hit:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That is some serious stink eye that Yogi is giving you.....?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom

Looks like you have been busy this week. How is your dad and your head?


----------



## Dallas Gold

My Dad was released to home, with home health care, yesterday. Our hope is he will continue to improve. I did their taxes for them so that is one less burden for him. I got my staples out. Turns out I had over 40. It looks like I have mange. The scabs should be gone in a week and then I can get help from a stylist. I am doing a comb over now that actually makes me look a tad younger according to a friend. At least I can go without hats. I did a follow up with the dermatologist and am now on a 3 month skin check schedule. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad your dad is home and your staples are out. Wishing you both the best.


----------



## Doug

So glad to hear that things are improving bit by bit. It has been such a tough year already.
Toby and Yogi have been absolute treasures through it all. Thank you for sharing them with us.
May things be brighter day by day!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Last week our repair work began on our floors. Our entire bedroom is empty of furniture. Most of it is in our bathroom- sort of like a maze to get from the sinks to the closet or shower, or even the toilet. The bed is now in the family room. This week they put new wood down in the bedroom, a quarter of the living room and a small area in the family room, which we blocked off from the dogs. We must wait 2 weeks and they will come back, move our bed and family room furniture into our kitchen and breakfast nook area while they scrape the new floors and our old floors and restain the entire living room, master bedroom and family room. We'll be in a hotel, because we want to avoid the smell. Our insurance company offered temporary housing with boarding for the dogs, but when the claims adjuster learned we had two goldens she said oh no, we can't board Goldens, they need to be with people, so please go back to the hotel you stayed at before with them when we had the fans going in the house. She even approved an upgrade to a suite. Yay! Next week, during the flooring down time, the other contractor will repaint and repair sheet rock and trim and do a few other replacements and repairs. We are also putting a tile landing in our bedroom by our bedroom door to our back yard that will be done.

Now that our bed is temporarily in the family room, Yogi has discovered that the bed is a good spot to zoom on! He's having a blast going between the bed, love seat, in front of the bed, and sofa! 



















We ended one class session today at the new training place we've been attending for the past six weeks. Before class Yogi practiced some sit and down stays and I took photos:



















One of our classmates pulled me aside today to tell me they were so impressed with Yogi and told me they noticed we are a great team, he is very eager to please and he smiles whenever I call him during recall exercises or when I return to him after sit/down stays. This made my day- I really enjoy working with Yogi training and feel like we are a good bonded team and it's nice when others notice the same thing. Tomorrow we start new classes closer to our house. We may go back to the other facility, but only when life is a little less hectic and only if I can get a class during a non-rush hour time of day!


----------



## *Laura*

Anne you sure have had quite the time this winter!! One you sure won't forget soon I'm sure. Your pictures of flying Yogster are priceless. I think he'll be quite sad when the bed goes back to the bedroom


----------



## OutWest

Yay a flying Yogini. Always makes me smile.

Glad you dad is home, your staples are out, and that your insurance adjuster is a nice human being!


----------



## Wendy427

I love these pics of the flying Yogini! He's such a sweetie!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Your insurance company sounds fabulous - upgrading you to a suite - WOW.

We are thinking of switching companies - if you don't mind, please PM me who it is.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear your dad is back home and your staples are out. 

I know you'll be glad when your repairs are finished and you have your home back.

You have a wonderful Insurance company, good to see you are being well taken care of.


----------



## hubbub

I think I know *someone* who will be disappointed when there's one less launch/landing pad in the family room


----------



## Lucky Penny

I look forward to the stories and photos of these two wonderful boys!


----------



## Dallas Gold




----------



## Belle's Mom

Too cute!! and festive.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, the boys are so handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that your Dad is home and your staples are out. Yogi and Toby are such handsome boys. It looks like Yogi really does love training with his Mom too  he looks so proud, and rightly so...he's gorgeous!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Easter to you and your handsome boys. 

Great picture.


----------



## cgriffin

They are so cute  Happy Easter


----------



## With Love

They are adorable/ Happy easter to you too!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks everyone! This weekend I'm busy pulling everything (and I mean everything!) off the tile in our master bedroom closet, kitchen pantry and two storage closets. I'm leaving the third one to my husband to clean out because there is some heavy stuff in there. Our insurance company is paying for our tile to be cleaned in the areas that flooded and we will be paying for cleaning for the other tiled areas of our home. It's daunting, especially in light of the fact we just moved our furniture back to hardwoods in the flooded areas. You know you have fantastic dogs when they allow you to work and do not come investigate, sniff and try to steal things away for a trade.  I've got a nice donation of stuff to deliver to a local pet orphanage in town thanks to this forced clean up!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Catching up on some photos. 








We took a little break to move temporarily to a hotel suite while the scraping, staining and sealing of our hardwoods was in progress. The hotel was fantastic and we had a corner room, with a living area and then a bedroom behind french doors. It was so quiet we didn't hear any other guests and the hotel was full. The man next to us was surprised when he found out we had two dogs. This hotel also caters to people from out of town visiting the nearby hospital for procedures. One morning in the elevator, two ladies joined us in the elevator cab and wanted to pet the boys. As we left one lady came back and told me she really needed some of their special love and therapy as she was having surgery that day and was worried. Funny, but both dogs sensed it, sticking very close to her during the ride downstairs. 

We always put one of our flat sheets on the bed to contain pet hair. The boys enjoyed relaxing on it during our stay.



















We had two TVs, one in the living room/office and one in the bedroom. I was surprised by the big wooden box that opened. It would make a perfect toy box for the boys! 










Yogi getting some loving by the hubby:


















In the mornings, after the first walk, we practiced sit stays. 









One late afternoon we went to a new Plano dog friendly eatery called the Katy Trail Icehouse. They were instrumental in getting the city of Plano to allow dog friendly restaurants. We arrived around 4:30 and the place was packed. The staff treated the boys like royalty with fresh ice water in stainless steel bowls and our waitress is hoping to adopt a Golden from a shelter or rescue this year herself. 










We got the last available table! Here is a photo of the outdoor crowd. It was almost empty inside:




































Later that night I took Yogi for his CGC-Advanced test and he passed with flying colors. I'm very proud of him! 

We came back home when the sealing was finished; however, the workers had trim to take care of so we were confined upstairs. The boys did really well playing and doing some obedience work to pass the time:





































We've moved most of the big furniture back into place, but we cannot put our rugs back down on the floors until Monday morning so the boys can't zoom and play like little maniacs. We've taken a lot of nice walks though. 










Meeting Slow Man! 









Toby enjoying an afternoon on our balcony:


----------



## hubbub

It's always wonderful to see pictures of your boys! And "Congratulations!" to Yogi on passing his Advanced CGC! 

Your family has certainly been through a lot over the last year. Although getting rid of things due to a forced cleaning is not exactly a bad thing, I'm sure it would have been more enjoyable without the pressure of insurance claims, hotel stays, etc.


----------



## *Laura*

Great pics ...You have been BUZY and your boys good as 'gold' as usual. Happy Easter


----------



## Belle's Mom

Looks like lots of fun and adventures for you all lately!

I am looking at doing some closet clean out - we have some old bathroom rugs that are in good shape - we just got new and I am looking at donating them etc to a shelter. Are you donating your stuff to EL?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations to you and Yogi on passing his advanced CGC!

Great pictures, I'm envious of all the dog friendly eateries you have there.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations to you and Yogi on passing his advanced CGC!

Great pictures, I'm envious of all the dog friendly eateries you have there.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Looks like lots of fun and adventures for you all lately!
> 
> I am looking at doing some closet clean out - we have some old bathroom rugs that are in good shape - we just got new and I am looking at donating them etc to a shelter. Are you donating your stuff to EL?


Yes, we are taking advantage of the donation bins and running things to them as soon as we get a trunk full. They take anything, which is helpful. Our old athletic shoes went to the used shoe bin at Gecko. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Last night Yogi completed another advanced level manners class and took and passed his CGCA once again! I will only file the papers once, but passing twice, under completely different test conditions, lets me know he is truly an amazing boy. His first test was at a big training facility and was more like a class for him than a test. We didn't know until after test item 9 of 10 that the female dog next to him was in heat. The owners did not let the tester know and did not put panties on her. Some of the males at the test had problems, but Yogi never reacted at all. The second exam was much more challenging because it happened in the middle of a crowded Half Price Books. We were interrupted throughout the test by children and adults wanting to pet and talk about the dogs and we were evaluated the entire time. Yogi was perfect. The evaluator stepped in once when a man was trying to force his dog phobic son to come meet him. I told the man let's not force it and was trying to get away when the trainer stepped in to tell the father we were testing and needed to get back to it. It was an awkward situation in the middle of the test! Another guy with a Corgi wanted them to play but we just arranged a quick greeting and got back to testing. The food item was the hardest item for Yogi, but he did well. Yay! I am not sure what we will do next. We can go to continuing classes at the large training facility, but it is a very long drive and Yogi tends to get carsick at that distance. I am looking for something closer to home.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

Congrats to Yogi! Job well done!


----------



## hubbub

Hats off to you both! It's rewarding to see your hard work pay off and a testament to his breeding and the socialization you put in for him. He's like a golden ambassador


----------



## Goldens R Great

Congrats to you and Yogi! Very impressive boy you have there!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a good boy he is! Tell him to send some calm vibes to Brinkley--he was a wild man this morning!


----------



## Dallas Gold

This week the workers finished the restoration of our home.... I ended up doing a lot of tug making while we kept out of their way. 




























I also made my own bandana pattern which is smaller than the typical bandana (by choice). 










The boys tested out one of the tuggies this evening and had a blast!


----------



## Belle's Mom

It looks like you turned into a tug making machine!! Those are great and should last the boys for a while.....hopefully.


----------



## hubbub

I think I see a side business forming!  They look like they are having the best time with them (and each other). Did you finish your closet cleanout?


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> I think I see a side business forming!  They look like they are having the best time with them (and each other). Did you finish your closet cleanout?


I've actually gotten some orders for tuggies, so I guess I'm in business! I finished my closet cleanout. Yay! Lots of old things donated to charity too! Now I'm starting on the kitchen cabinets!


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> I've actually gotten some orders for tuggies, so I guess I'm in business! I finished my closet cleanout. Yay! Lots of old things donated to charity too! Now I'm starting on the kitchen cabinets!


That's great! From frustration and irritation comes a way to spread joy  

I'm drawing inspiration from your cleanout and plan to spend 20 minutes a day on different areas. It's not much time, but with everything else going on, I think it will bring a sense of control to the out of (my) control parts of our reality. 

A friend came to visit with us the other day and brought her "chew through anything" dog. He was enchanted by a chew toy that I've had for years and Hannah never touched. I offered it to him and he danced such a happy dance. When I told him he could have it, he got up and walked with it to the door. One unused toy out of the house!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> That's great! From frustration and irritation comes a way to spread joy
> 
> I'm drawing inspiration from your cleanout and plan to spend 20 minutes a day on different areas. It's not much time, but with everything else going on, I think it will bring a sense of control to the out of (my) control parts of our reality.
> 
> A friend came to visit with us the other day and brought her "chew through anything" dog. He was enchanted by a chew toy that I've had for years and Hannah never touched. I offered it to him and he danced such a happy dance. When I told him he could have it, he got up and walked with it to the door. One unused toy out of the house!


You know, that's a great way to alleviate stress and I think I may join you in the 20 minute clean up idea. 20 minutes is easier than 2 hours! That was nice of you to make the chewing dog's day! Would Hannah like a tuggie? If so I'd be happy to send her one. I love Hannah! :smooch:


----------



## SandyK

Awesome tuggies and great pictures as always!!


----------



## HolDaisy

You're so clever making your own tug toys! I bet your boys faces light up when they see that Mom has made them another fun toy 
I think Yogi and Toby have the best bandana collection I've ever seen, they look beautiful!


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> You know, that's a great way to alleviate stress and I think I may join you in the 20 minute clean up idea. 20 minutes is easier than 2 hours! That was nice of you to make the chewing dog's day! Would Hannah like a tuggie? If so I'd be happy to send her one. I love Hannah! :smooch:


I've found that if I do 20 minutes (with a few minutes beyond that to shred/recycle/etc) that I'll do it and not think too much about it. 

Thank you so much for offering Hannah a tuggie. She sends wags of thanks for your offer, but primarily just chews on the occasional pine cone now :yuck:


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> I've found that if I do 20 minutes (with a few minutes beyond that to shred/recycle/etc) that I'll do it and not think too much about it.
> 
> Thank you so much for offering Hannah a tuggie. She sends wags of thanks for your offer, but primarily just chews on the occasional pine cone now :yuck:


You and another forum member (who has news she will share here or on FB I'm sure ) inspired me to start my kitchen cabinet cleanout yesterday- wow- never knew I had so much stuff in one cabinet and one drawer! Those are clean and semi-organized, and our local pet orphanage that collects used things got a nice donation! I'll probably finish this in a month, but it needed to be done! Thanks for the inspiration! Give Hannah an ear rub from me.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> You and another forum member (*who has news she will share here or on FB I'm sure *) inspired me to start my kitchen cabinet cleanout yesterday- wow- never knew I had so much stuff in one cabinet and one drawer! Those are clean and semi-organized, and our local pet orphanage that collects used things got a nice donation! I'll probably finish this in a month, but it needed to be done! Thanks for the inspiration! Give Hannah an ear rub from me.


OOooooOo! Now my interests are piqued!  I've realized I have a tendency to "rescue" houseplants which languish in my care, so I've been taking them to work for my more green-thumbed coworkers to adopt!

Ear rubs given and heartily appreciated


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi was a happy boy last night as these photos show!



















The tuggies he gathered around him are the original ones when I first started making them. 

He also supervises me when I make them now:


----------



## Belle's Mom

You sure have a cute supervisor on the job.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I made this one last night and Yogi was a very excited supervisor- he whimpered and cried in anticipation. I put it down to go grab a camera for a photo when Yogi suddenly jumped on top of our dining room table! He was surprised, I was surprised. I called my husband in and he was surprised! We were laughing and I was going to grab the camera when he jumped down. Shoot! I think he realized full grown Goldens should not go jumping willy nilly on top of tables! Anyway, we had a good laugh. 










Here he is with his prize and with the prototype I made before using less material:










Toby loved it too!









The original!


----------



## hubbub

LOL! Yogi and Toby are the true consumer product safety and quality testers 

I can imagine the look of surprise on all your faces  I love it when their enthusiasm gets the better of them and they realize it. Hannah will sort of run in place afterwards and then she'll pounce on her bed with the biggest grin.


----------



## OutWest

The pictures of these toys have gotten me all inspired. I went to a fabric shop recently and bought remnants of fleece... Now I just have to sit down and make them!


----------



## Dallas Gold

OutWest said:


> The pictures of these toys have gotten me all inspired. I went to a fabric shop recently and bought remnants of fleece... Now I just have to sit down and make them!


Happy Tugging! Making them at the end of the day is a great way for me to unwind. Here is a photo of what I worked on yesterday. My ball hole maker, the hubby, informs me he isn't too keen on cutting the holes (it's messy, smelly and dusty) so we'll retire this design after I use the last holey ball today:










The next project is making dog beds! We shall see how that turns out. The boys much prefer the big human bed to anything custom made for them.


----------



## Belle's Mom

I see opening a dog supply shop in your future....seems like a talent and relaxing, enjoyable hobby that you are really good at and with your supervisor doing the books and Toby maybe at the register you cannot fail.


----------



## SandyK

Great tuggies and great boys you have!!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Does Yogi test out every tug toy after it is made to make sure it works okay?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Lucky Penny said:


> Does Yogi test out every tug toy after it is made to make sure it works okay?


 No, he wishes, but he just gets to test prototypes! I make a lot for friends and they want clean fresh ones!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Better late than never- hope everyone had a nice Cinco de Mayo!










A few photos from the past few days:


----------



## Belle's Mom

Love the pic of Yogi with the tug - he looks like he is exhausted from either making them or testing them....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Love the pic of Yogi with the tug - he looks like he is exhausted from either making them or testing them....


There is a tuggie in Belle's future by the way!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold




----------



## Belle's Mom

Cool! Thanks

Love that pic of Yogi - exhausted from all the tugging fun.


----------



## *Laura*

Anne that is one happy dog....love that picture of Yogi sleeping. He's such a sweetie


----------



## Dallas Gold

Some recent photos:

Synchronized napping:









Moping after his Dad left for an out of town trip









Saying hi to his buddy George at the local hardware store! These two are OK together!









Playtime with Toby:


----------



## hubbub

In the napping picture, Yogi's paw on Toby's back makes me think of groups in haunted houses where you let the bigger kids go ahead - I have no idea why it popped in my head


----------



## Cuddysmom

Love the pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

The boys are continuing to entertain us as the new HVAC system is installed in our downstairs. Some random photos:

Watching the workers upstairs:









Watching Me in the kitchen:









Watching me again:









Listening to me:









Another good listener:









Pre-bed nap:









We woke them both up to go to bed:


----------



## HolDaisy

Yogi looks so grown up now, great pics!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What handsome devils!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom

I think Yogi has the supervising thing mastered!!

Toby looks happy just relaxing while supervisor Yogi is on the job.


----------



## hubbub

They are so cute! Hannah used to walk around with the nylabone hanging out of her mouth like Yogi has it in that picture.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Belle's Mom said:


> I think Yogi has the supervising thing mastered!!
> 
> Toby looks happy just relaxing while supervisor Yogi is on the job.


I agree, it's as if Toby is saying, let the youngster handle it, I think he's got in under control. I'll just relax...........

Great pictures of your boys, they're so handsome and look so very happy.


----------



## *Laura*

Yogi is so handsome and I love Toby's beautiful white face....... Great pics


----------



## fourlakes

Love the pics of your old and new Goldens!


----------



## cgriffin

Always love the Yogi and Toby photos


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks everyone. The workers left and we now have a nice new HVAC system in our house, which we hope carries us through the summer with efficiency and cool cool air! The boys have the run of the house again and decided to play a nice game of tug, with fur flying everywhere, literally! I'm watermarking my photos now after one was lifted from here and put on a plagiarised blog in an Eastern European country.:uhoh: Not that these are professional by any means! 



















The famous backside of the flying Yogini:


















Side flying Yogini:


----------



## Ljilly28

I love the flying feet action shot. What lucky dogs!


----------



## hubbub

Enjoy your cool air and it's here just in time for the heat to really get going!


----------



## Belle's Mom

So glad they are done with the A/C before it gets super hot here. 

That is insane that someone lifted your pic....what is the deal with people.. What did they use it for? How did you learn it happened?


----------



## Dallas Gold

A friend alerted me. She was researching Golden structure and found it! I've heard of this happening and many people know how to defeat a watermark, but I'm hoping doing a visible one will discourage those that don't know how!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Post bath/pre dry zoomies, and some experimenting with toys, learning about gravity:


----------



## OutWest

Thank you for my flying Yogini of the day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love the photos of your boys, they are great brothers. Yogi sounds like a dream dog. Love toys you made, I see boys love them too.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yesterday Toby went to his vet to be a model in a photo shoot. She's got a new educational website project going and wanted Toby to be a part of it.  While Toby was getting his adorable sugar face photographed by a pet photographer, my hubby took Yogi down to a nearby urban park in Dallas called Lee Park. This park has a colorful history in Dallas, but would not be interesting to a non-local so I'll skip that. Yogi posed for photos while there in the colorful scenery. 




























This is a cool fresh water doggie fountain put in by the Parks Dept. for the K-9s (and horses perhaps?). That would also be the hubby's knee in the shot.










One of the stone bridges:


















On the way back to the clinic they stopped by a new Pet store in Dallas, called the Pet Supermarket. Hubby said Yogi got to greet a lot of admiring fans.










Hubby said this guinea pig was startled when it turned around and saw Yogi and jumped to the back of the cage, then came forward and just sat and looked at him, not concerned at all. 










Yogi was much more enamored with the birds:









They stopped by one of the old stately mansions and Yogi imitated his best dirty stone lion! 










You can follow the boys on Facebook by checking out their page- the same as on the watermark on the photos. 

I hope to get some of the Toby photos soon- there was a LOT of kissing of the vet and nurse involved. Toby LOVES his vet and her nurse. She also did a complete physical exam of his anatomy during the shoot and told me for a 10 year old large dog, his hip and leg extensions are the best she's ever seen- they took a lot of photos of that! yay!


----------



## jaina8851

I just wanted to post here and say that a few weeks ago, I started reading the old Yogi thread and I've now read all the way up through the present day. My husband and I just got our first puppy (he's a Toby too!!) and at the time when I started reading about your Yogi, I was apprehensive about getting a boy because my family dogs growing up were all girls. Seeing how sweet and amazing Yogi is totally put my mind at ease, and I hope that our Toby grows up to be as amazing as your boys! We are already working hard at socializing him and we have him in puppy kindergarten, so hopefully he is off to a good start  Thanks for being an inspiration, and I look forward to reading more about Yogi and Toby's adventures.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Dallas- wonderful pics. Wonderful story!!! Thanks so much for sharing. I will look them up on FB right now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

jaina8851 said:


> I just wanted to post here and say that a few weeks ago, I started reading the old Yogi thread and I've now read all the way up through the present day. My husband and I just got our first puppy (he's a Toby too!!) and at the time when I started reading about your Yogi, I was apprehensive about getting a boy because my family dogs growing up were all girls. Seeing how sweet and amazing Yogi is totally put my mind at ease, and I hope that our Toby grows up to be as amazing as your boys! We are already working hard at socializing him and we have him in puppy kindergarten, so hopefully he is off to a good start  Thanks for being an inspiration, and I look forward to reading more about Yogi and Toby's adventures.


Thank you for writing this! I hope your new puppy will be every bit as wonderful as Yogi is to us. He gives us so much joy and happiness. Enjoy your baby's puppyhood- it goes by so fast!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We hope you have a nice holiday weekend and take some time to reflect on the purpose of Memorial Day and remember those who served to protect us and paid the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Those are some handsome and patriotic men you have there.


----------



## Dallas Gold




----------



## Belle's Mom

...and a patriotic tuggie - love it!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I had some excess felt and decided to try it out as a tuggie for the boys- they didn't seem to notice the difference with their regular tuggies and had a blast.


----------



## Cuddysmom

OMG. Love these pics!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427

Great pics of that flying Yogini!


----------



## pb2b

I love all your photos and must say that your house always seems to be spotless. Jealous.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am trying to re-interest the pups in some of their older balls so I am incorporating them into tuggies. The top ball on the following photo is a glow in the dark Chuck It ball and the bottom is an old tennis ball hubby drilled holes in for me. 










I had some spare fleece and made a puff ball, on it's way to Yogi's breeder to use in a future litter of baby half-Yoginis:










This ball was a ball with blue continents glued on it. Yogi removed the continents as a puppy. 










As soon as I finished it he took it and played with it.














































Meanwhile, Toby was telling me something- giving me the sideways look, which is very serious for him. Perhaps he was telling me he didn't like the pink in the tuggie?


----------



## OutWest

I think Toby was wondering why the young whippersnapper got to play with new toy before he did.


----------



## elly

pb2b said:


> I love all your photos and must say that your house always seems to be spotless. Jealous.



I love them too..and I note no one has said that about my house in Mannys Blog thread!  Roflol! :uhoh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

pb2b said:


> I love all your photos and must say that your house always seems to be spotless. Jealous.


ha ha, if you only knew!  The key is to use a color scheme that matches Golden fur!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here are a few photos from yesterday!


----------



## Lucky Penny

I would love to see a picture of Toby and Yogi's toy bucket! Lol!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Lucky Penny said:


> I would love to see a picture of Toby and Yogi's toy bucket! Lol!


The ottoman that yogi launches off of is now their toy chest!


----------



## Ksdenton

I have been away for a while and had to come see Mr Yogi and how big he's gotten. He's beautiful as always. I see Mr Toby is still as handsome as ever. 
I miss reading of their adventures. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

We had a busy week! First, Toby had his semi-annual wellness exam and lab work done. I just got the results and his values are excellent! We are very happy and relieved! Yogi went with Toby to the appointment as emotional support. 










At one point my husband was out taking photos of Skinny the cat (the big cat who lost half his weight and is now the vet's cat) for our vet and Yogi wanted inside the exam room so he opened it up and came on in! Hubby came in and Yogi jumped up between us and fell asleep- yep, he's good at emotional support...of me!










Today I decided to vaccuum while the boys were napping:









I stopped and paused it when I got to the front- didn't want to disturb sleeping beauties:









While they napped, I baked- Ginger dog treats! They smelled so good and I took a bite- surprisingly delicious! The boys did some nice sit stays for pieces of a doggie biscuit! 





































Toby spent some time smiling at me- love his sweet smile!










Yogi too, followed by a stink eye!


















And a toe bath for the barefoot hubby!









Happy Weekend everyone!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Way to go Toby!!

Great pics

I have to add.....good to know I am not the only one who tries dog treats when they smell really good.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Our trainer told us that we should never give our dogs treats that we would not eat ourselves! I could seriously chow down on these ginger ones!


----------



## Davidrob2

Wonderful pictures. I especially love the one of Toby smiling. He has such a sweet face.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

I love Toby's sweet smile! Yogi always makes me laugh -- he has such intense expressions on his face! You are certainly wonderful dog parents.


----------



## hubbub

Great pictures of some seriously loved dogs! I'm so glad all of Toby's results were good.

BTW, I've tried plenty of Hannah's treats too


----------



## cgriffin

Great photos as always, Anne. Yay again for Toby's good vet visit and lab results


----------



## Dallas Gold

We took Yogi to a Fun-Gility class workshop our trainer offered last night. It was a one night course just getting the dogs and handlers familiar with agility. I can see why people love it so much, but oh my knees! I don't think formal agility competition is in our future, but if I can find a non-competitive fun class, that is inside, then maybe! 

Yogi's buddy and friend, from this other classes, Woody, helped him learn the tunnel. Woody's come a long way in training- from lifting his leg on my jeans in our first continuing manners class, to a well behaved and fun boy Yogi loves. Woody is a natural at agility and his Mom is much more limber than me! 




























Jumps weren't too high, which I am thankful for- I don't want Yogi jumping too high on a hard surface- sofas are much better for him! 










The table was EASY!









Happy boy after going through the purple tunnel:






















































He had fun, glad we did it!

Here are some photos the hubby took of our happy boy!


















http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x344/dallasgold/WMCRDSC_0830.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x344/dallasgold/WMCRDSC_0829.jpg
]


----------



## Dallas Gold

New craft- for the discrimination male Golden Retriever, when a bandana just won't do:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The boys look adorable in their bow ties, great idea.


----------



## Tennyson

Those are really sharp looking on the boys. 
But didn't you mean discriminating?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Tennyson said:


> Those are really sharp looking on the boys.
> But didn't you mean discriminating?


Dang autocorrect!


----------



## OutWest

Yogi looks quite proper and pleased with himself!


----------



## pb2b

Major stink eye 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Awwwww - they look great!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Looks like Yogi had fun at class again - he is so smart.....and then both boys did some modeling for you - oh what a good life they have. Sweet boys.


----------



## SandyK

Looks like Yogi had fun in class!! Love the bow ties!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Some self-initiated play:


















Giving me a stinky eye for making him model a reversible bandana I crafted:









Toby is wearing the other fabric on the outside:


----------



## *Laura*

Anne those bandanas look super on your boys. Haha I love the stink eye


----------



## Dallas Gold

We are in the dog days of summer- lots of naps inside the cool AC'd house. I woke Yogi up to model a bandana I made for him for visits out in public and was rewarded with a big old stink eye! 









The boys have been tugging, zooming, flying and play biting:


----------



## Dallas Gold

It's hot and dry here so we are doing a lot of indoor activities with the dogs. Indoor ball retrieving is one fun activity for them, but Yogi doesn't really get the bringing the ball back part. He will go grab the ball and run back when called, but drop the ball, or he will just collect and hang out with the balls at the other end of the house! Silly boy! 




























Toby taught Yogi the concept of vertical retrieving. Yogi loves that and does bring the ball back upstairs about half the time! 



















Toby just loves anything dealing with balls!




























Yogi likes it too!









Today I made them two different types of treats (several dozen!! I froze most of them!) and the boys approved! 



















They loved the samples!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Looks like they are having a great time keeping cool.

So I have to ask - did you sample the treats??


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Looks like they are having a great time keeping cool.
> 
> So I have to ask - did you sample the treats??


Not these. They are savory treats and I'm more into the sweet ones!


----------



## Dallas Gold

My almost 11 year old Toby is still very vocal when the vacuum cleaner comes out. I love it! 









Yogi either follows and keeps his paws on the cord or decides to jump on the sofa and watch me. 









Since it is so hot now here in the South our two daily walks are done in the mornings. That leaves a lot of time in the afternoon to play indoor ball. The boys had some fun yesterday with that and Yogi is finally figuring out he needs to bring the ball back with him. 



















In the evenings, more play biting and chasing one another, resulting in some flying Yoginis:


----------



## Wendy427

Love these recent pics!


----------



## caseypooh

Oh Anne! I love your pictures! They are so loved. Those treats look really good too, I tried one of Jessie's once. Explaining to my dentist how I bruised a tooth was really funny .


----------



## With Love

oooh! I love your dogs! They are amazing!


----------



## MaggieandBailey

Love the pictures of your boys 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Super pictures of your boys. That might be one of the BEST flying Yogini shots you've taken


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

You get such great action shots of your boys.......


----------



## Dallas Gold

More photos of the boys, doing what they do best. 

I want that chew. yes I know there is one 10 feet away, but I want that one! 









Mom, will you play with me?









Did you just wake me up to take my photo????









And the flying Yoginis:



























and a flying Tobini:


















Oopsie:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow! Lots of flying Yoginis! And Mr. Toby is just adorable!


----------



## Wendy427

Wow look at the fur fly! Love the oopsie pic!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Updating our photos:

Relaxing buddies at the bottom and then the top of the stairs:

















Outside, under the eaves, watching the gentle rain that started:









Playtime!




































Tired after hard play:









Relaxing and listening to my hubby:









A tired boy and his ball:









A happy boy!









The boys and I hope everyone reading this thread has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Boys, you are just too adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

Hi Anne :wave: Great pictures as always


----------



## Bentleysmom

Oh my goodness how I've missed seeing these pics! ♥♥♥


----------



## cgriffin

Love the Yogi and Toby photos


----------



## Belle's Mom

Love the pics!

What a life they have.


----------



## Dallas Gold

The boys have had a great 4th, including some watermelon and some redi-whip. They wish everyone a happy 4th!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We are in the dog days of summer heat here, which mean two morning walks and one very short evening walk once the sun starts to set. In the meantime I continue to proof Yogi's manners with excursions. Last weekend I took him to a local farmers market where he did an excellent job of sitting and staying while I bought produce. He even maintained his position when a woman rushed up and put her yappy mangey dog in Yogi's face! I had been watching her and decided there would be no greetings;however, this woman took it upon herself to force one. I told her. Oh no, sorry Ma'am, we are not working on greetings today and repositioned Yogi away from her dog. Yes, she was offended, muttering her dog was healthy (ok, that's good), but I'm sorry, I get to choose my dogs' socialization/greeting opportunities, not strangers! One of those approved meet and greets happened just a few days later, with one of my favorite golden and poodle duos in my area of town. We met up on a morning walk and Yogi and the threesome, Barkley, the Golden, Bentley, the poodle, and Yogi, were perfect! Barkley is a dog who works with his Dad at a local elementary school and is one of the most gentle Goldens I've ever encountered. These 3 love one another! Toby also got to greet because he didn't bark and make a ruckus! 



















Yogi also participated in a test run of one part of a proposed Golden Retriever temperament test/title that is being worked on among several members of the GRCA, for presentation to the board in hopes there will be a temperament title one day. This test involved encountering children. 4 goldens tested and all dogs, including Yogi, were perfect! None of us were surprised! 

During the hot days the boys nap, play with one another and Toby is now talking to me more. Toby's energy has increased, rather than decreased this summer. We are thrilled! 










They continue to be best buds.



















Here is Yogi testing out a toy I designed for my tuggie venture, but the boys showed me it was not durable within an hour. They sure had fun testing it for me! 




























Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## hubbub

Psssst....Toby and Yogi, it's fun when you get to tear things isn't it?  Keep making bringing smiles to all around you!


----------



## *Laura*

Anne the picture of Toby is beautiful. He looks like he's saying 'hellooo'. And I always enjoy pictures of handsome boy Yogi. Hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures as always. You get some of the best action shots I've ever seen and the expressions on Yogi's and Toby's faces are priceless.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I made a dog bed today. Yogi likes it, a lot. I plan on making a couple of modifications to it in the coming days:



















I made a new toy from some of the leftover material. The boys love it!


----------



## T-Joy

OMG I just found out where Toby and Yogi are on GRF  

Hi my adorable sweeties. Joy and Charlie are saying hello to you <3

Love & Light


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby and Yogi have been busy this past week! Yogi (with Toby) got to go visit his very favorite hardware store in the world and they gave him nice treats. 









He also got to visit the store mascot, a rooster:









A little TV watching. Apparently we need to get his eyes checked again! 









Some resting! 










Some modeling of their new MAF Golden Retriever Study supporter bandanas:









Tail chasing:









Bonding:









Play fighting, zooming and just having fun:









We took the boys to a police department fundraising lunch to help an officer suffering from a brain tumor and on the way back we found some abandoned balls in the soccer field behind the substation and had an impromptu ball chasing session.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Looks like Yogi is trying to run Toby off the road in that last pic.....or maybe just take the ball it looks like Toby has


----------



## Lucky Penny

Yogi just cracks me up with the photos you capture of him.


----------



## Chackan

Those two are beautiful! I remember last year, before I even got my Bongo (almost 1 year old now), looking at pictures of Yogi and Tobi and thinking how wonderfull they are!

How old is Toby?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Chackan said:


> Those two are beautiful! I remember last year, before I even got my Bongo (almost 1 year old now), looking at pictures of Yogi and Tobi and thinking how wonderfull they are!
> 
> How old is Toby?


Thank you! Toby is 10 1/2 years old and we will celebrate his 10th Gotcha Day from the rescue this week- on August 4. The little Energizer bunny puppy we adopted at 6 months of age from the rescue is still an Energizer bunny, enjoying a second young dog life with little brother Yogi. They keep us laughing and smiling with their antics. 

We've been busy the past 10 days going to the local city lake and observing the waterfowl (boys are very respectful of the geese and ducks) and doing the obligatory photographs:










We got a mister for the back yard, which Yogi adores- funny but Dallas has been relatively "mild" for July since we bought the mister...and we are thrilled! 










Hubby is in the process of learning an important lesson- leave your water shoes on the floor and they become tug and keep away toys... let's just say he's learned this principle twice now! 

First time, this happened:









This was the second time! 










There's been a lot of bitey face"









Some sofa hogging:









Some Flying Yogini toy testing- the takeaway from this toy is don't get close when the Yogini is flogging himself!  



















and best of all, a lot of cuddle and love bug time- with a smiling dog showing his happiness with his life! 










Have a great weekend everyone and take a little time to enjoy your friends and loved ones, and your pups!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

How's Yogi and Toby doing, what have they been up to lately?


----------



## Dallas Gold

CAROLINA MOM said:


> How's Yogi and Toby doing, what have they been up to lately?


They are great and have been busy boys! 

Last weekend we got Yogi's heart clearance done at a Health Fair. Thank goodness they let us wait inside the church because it was a hot day! He passed and here is his photo during his exam. He wasn't exactly thrilled! 










Then, he was awarded the Most Awesome Dog Award by President Obama . Photo is courtesy of a fun new app called PhotoFunia- for those who have too much time on their hands and like to play with dog photos! 










Today they attended a community dog swim event and both boys had a blast! 














































Yogi is signed up for a Funagility course this fall- I am so not into competitive anything when it comes to dogs and this is just a fun time playing with the agility equipment with his trainer. He's also going to some Games nights and we plan to audit a continuing manners class, just as a refresher since he already has his CGCA.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We attended another swim event yesterday and the boys had a blast:


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos! Your boys have so much fun together 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieandBailey

Happy boys! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great photos of the boys, the swimming events are fantastic. 
Looks like they had a blast, sure they were both very tired and happy boys afterwards.

The Funagility course sounds like fun.


----------



## hubbub

The funagility does sound great! I went to a few agility competitions a friend is a part of (and took Hannah to some too), but nearly everyone was so intense that I knew it wasn't going to be a good fit for her or me. Funagility sounds like it would have been right up our alley


----------



## Dallas Gold

Another swim event, more fun times for the boys! 

Yogi:



























Toby, who did some dock diving (in addition to deck diving) for the first time- he LOVED it! He couldn't track the ball due to his poor eyesight, but he was absolutely enthralled with the platform! 




























The boys visited a local hardware store that is super dog friendly and Toby fell in love with the spinning displays out front.


----------



## Tennyson

Those pics of Toby flying in the pool are fantastic. And I do mean flying.
He's really keeping up with his much younger brother.
Sure hope you got him a pinwheel. I have one in the yard and it mesmerizes Deaglan.


----------



## pb2b

Dallas Gold said:


> Another swim event, more fun times for the boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]




"Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!"


----------



## cgriffin

Love the photos


----------



## hotel4dogs

great photos! Dock diving is a BLAST, glad to see Toby enjoying it so much!


----------



## Ksdenton

Awww...
GO TOBY!


----------



## OutWest

Dallas Gold said:


> Another swim event, more fun times for the boys!
> 
> Yogi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toby, who did some dock diving (in addition to deck diving) for the first time- he LOVED it! He couldn't track the ball due to his poor eyesight, but he was absolutely enthralled with the platform!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys visited a local hardware store that is super dog friendly and Toby fell in love with the spinning displays out front.


Wow, look at Toby go! He should win an award for "senior dog on the go." LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

This photo appeared in the photo gallery of the Dallas Morning News:


----------



## Belle's Mom

I think Toby is trying to take Yogi's title of Flying Yogini and be the Flying Tobini!


----------



## *Laura*

WOW. Look at Toby go!! Awesome photos!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Great picture Anne! Loved seeing Toby up in the air like that


----------



## caseypooh

You go Toby!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Last week was hot here so the boys spent some quality indoor time together with us. 

Yogi did some chewing on his tuggie (no Yogi, they are not edible!)









He also rested with his tuggies:









Toby indulged him in play:


















Yogi flew over Toby for some spectacular leaps on and off the furniture:









Then they hung out on the furniture- all dogs should get to hang on furniture like this! 



























and Toby got some backrubs from his dad!









They have some big adventures planned for September! Stay tuned!


----------



## OutWest

They have to be the happiest two dogs in Texas, LOL.


----------



## mddolson

They look like they're best buddies together!

Mike D


----------



## Dallas Gold

Another swim event and more fun in the sun with the boys! 







































































yes, Toby wore a Go Pro and we got some great video.














































Fall classes start tonight for the Yogster. It should be fun!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Class tonight was interesting. For part of it, another handler handled Yogi and I handled her dog, a very shy and scared pit bull mix. We made progress with the pittie mix. Yogi immediately started working for the other handler as you can see:



















Later, walking with me:









relaxing with me:









Here is a shot I took of Yogi modeling some sunglasses that came in his swag bag from yesterday's swim event. Yes, a tad stink eye!


----------



## pb2b

Not loving the sunglasses mom gave you, eh Big Y? Ha

Btw what camera do you have?


----------



## Dallas Gold

A nikon D 3200 with a 200 mm lens!


----------



## Dallas Gold

The weather cooled down enough this weekend for the boys to enjoy their first session of ball chasing. Toby wore a Go Pro and I'll post any videos that are decent on his Facebook page. The photos here are blurry as we didn't have our good camera with us, but you can see the boys had a grand time. Poor Toby cannot see balls or track them unless they are right in front of him (due to his failing eyesight),but he still has high spirits when playing ball!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Training class instructions before we went inside the Flagship Half Price Book store to meet and greet the public. 









After class- tired Yogi! 









Will you play with me Mom?









Yogi got the tuggie too!


----------



## Dallas Gold

The boys visited the State Fair of Texas to give their early greetings to Big Tex this morning, then we drove over to one of the coolest deck parks in North America- the Klyde Warren Deck park, over Woodall Rogers freeway in Downtown Dallas. Everything but the restaurant is free there, including a putting green, botanical garden, free games and free book carts. It is built over a pre-existing freeway. We even happened upon a free yoga class going on there! 





































We also plan to visit a new pedestrian bridge over the Trinity River, west of downtown. It used to be a bridge open to vehicles but it's closed now and used for festivals. Another plan is to visit the outside gardens at the Bush presidential library at SMU.


----------



## Lucky Penny

What summer fun the boys are having. Love all the pictures!


----------



## *Laura*

Anne I've been catching up. Fantastic photos of your gorgeous boys. It looks like they've been having a blast. And they must enjoy the cooler temps


----------



## Belle's Mom

OMG - too cool!! Had no idea I could have taken Belle to see Big Tex.


----------



## Tennyson

Great pictures of the boys. It looks like Toby is looking younger.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> OMG - too cool!! Had no idea I could have taken Belle to see Big Tex.


Yes, it's free! Park on the east side off of Parry, on the street by the converted warehouses that are now residences. Then walk over the DART tracks and right in through the main gates. Of course you'll need to wait now until the State Fair is concluded but before they undress Big Tex.  

We are also planning the neighborhood church pumpkin patch photo shoot- I'm on the church's email list and they are arriving on Friday. If you want to shoot Belle in the pumpkins we could meet up there during the event, though weekdays are better than the crowded weekends!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Tennyson said:


> Great pictures of the boys. It looks like Toby is looking younger.


Toby is looking younger and acting like a 2 year old again. We are very happy about that. I've been discussing some things about Toby with Yogi's trainer and we've decided that Toby needs to go back to school. It's been 10 years but in a couple of weeks he will indeed go back to training classes. He's got some unique issues we'll work on, but I think he will have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Nice to see your boys were having so much fun past summer. Back so school, good luck sweet Toby, your brother Yogi is there to help if you need any!


----------



## Tennyson

You guys be careful down there with that ebola case.
Was breaking news all of last night and even this AM. Your governor was just on about the patient coming in contact with school children. 
Really scary stuff. Can anyone imagine what it's like if you were on the plane from Liberia to Texas? Not good.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Tennyson said:


> You guys be careful down there with that ebola case.
> Was breaking news all of last night and even this AM. Your governor was just on about the patient coming in contact with school children.
> Really scary stuff. Can anyone imagine what it's like if you were on the plane from Liberia to Texas? Not good.


This hospital is within minutes of my house and I'm very familiar with it and with the apartment complex because it is next door to the out patient rehab facility I used for my back and my knee. The apartment is a rat trap ghetto, with "formerly" absentee landlords. They have recent arrivals from all over the world there and they live in what we Americans would consider substandard conditions, 10 to 15 people per apartment unit. It's really sad to go by there and see the condition of these apartments. The residents on the leases deserve better IMO. 

I've gotta say the hospital screwed this thing up from the start and it doesn't surprise me at all. They are not known for their "communication" up the chain, as I found out when my Dad was hospitalized there earlier this year. I got so frustrated I read the patient materials and went onto the website to request the patient advocate get involved as these materials recommended. Hmmm, the phone number went to janitorial services. I got really angry then and finally got in touch with someone in administration who confirmed the hospital had no patient advocate program as advertised.  Apparently I rattled enough feathers to get some changes made to my Dad's care though. 

I am angry at the hospital for sending the guy home when he told the staff he just arrived from Liberia. They disregarded and ignored federal protocol/guidelines. No doubt the person who initially got this information thought Liberia was in Costa Rica, not Africa (there is a Liberia in CR). :doh: I am angry at the patient for lying on his health forms before he flew here. I am angry at his family for going out and about yesterday, after authorities asked them to stay in place. I am angry at the authorities for not getting a court order from the start to enforce them staying in place. 

I feel for the school district. This district is doing all it can to give the immigrant children a decent education and now parents are rightfully scared. They disinfected the schools...yesterday... but many parents are still too afraid to send their children to class. I understand their worries and there is a huge language barrier to get through to help them realize that their kids are probably safe given the 5 children are not symptomatic. I understand that in that particular apartment complex they needed 8 different language interpreters just to interview and talk with the residents. 

I never in a million years thought the ground zero for the first US Ebola case would be in Dallas TX. I guess, in retrospect, I shouldn't be surprised at all since we have one of the world's busiest airports and have a very large immigrant community from African nations.


----------



## Tennyson

5 is now 100+


----------



## Dallas Gold

On a happier note, we just returned from our annual 2014 Doggie Beach vacation! We had a blast! We ended up taking back roads, first through the Hill Country of Texas to visit a very old and dear friend who lives in Kerrville. It was a scenic area. Then we went to downtown San Antonio to the Alamo. I'm not posting photos of the boys because we didn't want to pose them without a human given the Alamo is in the middle of downtown and it's a crowded area. Their recall is good, but we just didn't want to risk anything. Then it was on to the Riverwalk for the humans to eat lunch at a dog friendly restaurant. 

We drove to Mustang Island, near Corpus, on the most northerly end of Padre Island. The boys had so much fun! 
































































We are planning another trip, if possible, to Bolivar Peninsula/Galveston for early next year, weather permitting.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Tennyson said:


> 5 is now 100+


Yep, thanks to the idiot family members. At least now there is a guard at their door to prevent them from leaving. It should have happened from the start, but our bleeding heart county judge wanted to trust them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, you really got some fantastic shots of the boys.

Mustang Island is beautiful, it reminds me of the Barrier Islands here along the Coast.
Sounds like you had a great trip.

Don't you love vacationing during the "Off Season"? 
It's my favorite time of the year here.


----------



## OutWest

Your bacau pictures look great! I had a trip to San Antonio all planned but had to cancel...it is on my list though. Once I'm all settled in my new place, I'm planning to take one or two beach trips a year. The boys look thoroughly happy romping on the sand.  

Don't worry too much about the Ebola threat. It is nasty and dangerous but difficult to transmit. I'm more worried about this virus that kids are picking up all over the country...


----------



## Dallas Gold

OutWest said:


> Your bacau pictures look great! I had a trip to San Antonio all planned but had to cancel...it is on my list though. Once I'm all settled in my new place, I'm planning to take one or two beach trips a year. The boys look thoroughly happy romping on the sand.
> 
> Don't worry too much about the Ebola threat. It is nasty and dangerous but difficult to transmit. *I'm more worried about this virus that kids are picking up all over the country...*


Me too. Our first case of paralysis from this virus just happened. I'm also more worried about west nile virus since some postive mosquitos were found in our area of town.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> ...I never in a million years thought the ground zero for the first US Ebola case would be in Dallas TX. I guess, in retrospect, I shouldn't be surprised at all since we have one of the world's busiest airports and have a very large immigrant community from African nations.


The whole situation is very worrisome. Models had predicted that Ebola would reach this country, but most expected it to be a few more months before that happened. We have suspected Ebola, West Nile, and the dread enterovirus in this area, too. Like you, I am more concerned about West Nile and the enterovirus than Ebola, but all of them give me pause. I don't blame parents for keeping young children home from school, at least until the enterovirus is under better control.

Stay safe and enjoy your boys. :wavey:


----------



## Dallas Gold

We just survived the big 45 hour power outage in my area of town. Whew! What a nightmare, so glad it's over and thank you to the wonderful workers from OGE Energy in Oklahoma who came to our rescue here in Dallas! We had a cold front blow in Thursday afternoon and the winds took down a number of majestic trees. It looks like a tornado hit. Even this morning traffic signals in major intersections are not working. My husband and I had debated getting a whole house generator, but the configuration of our house wasn't good for one, without a lot of expensive changes to our yard, so today, after 2 long nights without power, we went and got a portable generator for the home. My husband no sooner got it up and running to power a small AC unit and our internet so we'd have wi-fi in the house and uverse service (our provider's cell tower was down as well) than the repair crews from Oklahoma arrived. It was a simple blown fuse. :doh: Anyway, the boys did great! We were all set to go to a hotel last night but the temperatures were such we knew we'd be more comfortable in the house with the windows open so that's what we did. I ended up tossing about 90% of the contents of my refrigerator and freezer after consulting the government's food safety website and I just got back from the grocery store with replacement food.


----------



## Max's Dad

Good to hear your power is back on. 45 hours is a long time without power!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Sorry for the loss of power and majestic trees Anne. We know it all to well up here. At least we can can put our food in a cooler and toss it in a snowbank. Some newbie New Englanders do not possess such knowledge however (sarcasm) and watch their food rot when perfectly cold outside?. Never ceases to amaze me the line at the grocery store with a dusting of snow forecast. You would think everyone up here owned a snow shovel and a generator by now but no. Always chaos.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> Sorry for the loss of power and majestic trees Anne. We know it all to well up here. At least we can can put our food in a cooler and toss it in a snowbank. Some newbie New Englanders do not possess such knowledge however (sarcasm) and watch their food rot when perfectly cold outside?. Never ceases to amaze me the line at the grocery store with a dusting of snow forecast. You would think everyone up here owned a snow shovel and a generator by now but no. Always chaos.


LOL Steve, if only we had cold weather I could have saved my freezer contents. I had some frozen chicken and a cabbage roll and an enchilada casserole I made about a month ago. We were using coolers with store bought ice, but the warm temps during the day were melting the ice rather quickly and I couldn't keep it at the hard freeze I wanted to insure safety. The hard baked doggie treats I was freezing did survive though! I did the cooler outside during our deep freeze of 2010 when we lost power for 72 hours! It works! 

My immediate neighbors now know that a can of gasoline and a power extension cord will buy them some power the next time this happens! If they are willing to share the fuel costs, we are more than happy to plug them in.


----------



## Dallas Gold

The boys had a blast playing ball today in the cooler weather!


----------



## OutWest

I think Toby is youngest-looking and -acting sugar-faced Golden I've ever seen. Probably something to do with his little brother....


----------



## Bear12

Happy gotcha day yogi


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy Fall and Halloween Everyone!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Gorgeous photo, thanks for sharing! I always enjoy your photos so much.


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Fall and Halloween to you all, too!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Fall!


----------



## hubbub

There's something magical about a clear blue sky and adding two goldens and pumpkins is like the icing on the cake


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi graduated from his training class last night. Each week the trainer emails us a location to meet up in somewhere in Dallas. Last night we met downtown. Our destination was a newish deck park over a freeway that is a fun place for people and dogs. Klyde Warren Park | Klyde Warren Park The boys went there before with hubby and me on a Sunday and it was busy then, but yesterday was a zoo! Here in Dallas one of our airports (Dallas Love) has out of state flight restrictions on it that expired today and Southwest Airlines took over the park to celebrate the end of those restrictions last night. They had various bands playing from the afternoon until dark, capping the celebration with fireworks (we were gone by then). Thousands of people were in the park when we were there. The big dogs did great! The little ones were afraid of all the noises. Yogi was great with his manners and we ended up meeting and greeting many children and adults. He wasn't concerned with loud trucks, speakers, the amplifiers,the food trucks and the children running around. I spent some time walking him around downtown before class and he was unfazed by the noises and the trolly that came by as we walked. 

Yogi starts fungility classes next Sunday. He'll love it. 

Toby starts a new chapter in his life as he is returning to training tonight, after a 10 year hiatus in a formal class setting! He'll have fun I'm sure. I went out to lunch today and came back to these two plotting. I think Yogi was filling Toby in on what to expect and how to butter up the trainer!


----------



## cgriffin

Yay for the Yogi  Ben sends a high five to his big bro 

Have fun in training class Mr. Toby


----------



## hubbub

A big congrats to Yogi! I can't wait to hear about Toby's adventure going back to school


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby had fun in class and true to form he tried to talk through most of it. I ended up excessively treating him (sore thumb) and I'm afraid his tummy is upset now! It was an interesting class and it's a totally different experience training him vs. training Yogi.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is almost midnight here so we are going to be the first to wish sweet Yogi *Very Happy 2nd Birthday*. Hugs from Charlie and his mom.


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Birthday Mr. Yogi  Have a great day with lots of presents and goodies  Ben sends his love to his big bro :--heart:
arty::kiss:


----------



## OutWest

Two? How can it be???? 

Yogi, I hope you have a great day with Toby, mom and dad and lots of gifts and tug toys. Oh, right, you get those every day cuz mom make them! :doh: But lots of gifts! 

Hard to believe it's been two years. 

arty: arty: arty:

:jamming:


----------



## JanetBionda

Happy Birthday Yogi! Hope you have a great day! Belly rubs sent your way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 2nd Birthday Yogi, hope you're having lots of fun celebrating your special day.


----------



## Doug

HAPPY birthday Yogi!!!
You and your brother are an absolute delight


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi thanks you all for the birthday wishes! He's having a good day! Last night we took a photo of him with his classic stink eye pose:










Here is the birthday cake, an interesting peanut butter and banana cake. The boys loved it, the humans, not so much! 




























A little whipped cream too:


















Then the gifts:
A Ball that flashes:









A Wubba that Toby took away almost immediately:









Cathy's Gunner sent Yogi a gift card for shopping at Amazon and he chose a barbell:


















He also chose some Stella and Chewy treats and a football, that Toby grabbed! 









He's had a fantastic day!


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Birthday Yogi! That stink-eye pic of you in the glasses is priceless! LOL


----------



## Belle's Mom

Happy Birthday Yogi! I cannot believe you are 2 years old! 

Glad Toby's tummy settled from the over treating at training and he was able to share your birthday cake with you.


----------



## hubbub

Happy happy birthday to Yogi!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Throw Back Thursday- 11 months ago Yogi visited my Dad who was in cardiac rehab at the now infamous Presbyterian hospital in Dallas (aka Ebola Central).


----------



## Karen519

*Yogi*



Dallas Gold said:


> Throw Back Thursday- 11 months ago Yogi visited my Dad who was in cardiac rehab at the now infamous Presbyterian hospital in Dallas (aka Ebola Central).


Your Yogi is just so beautiful!


----------



## JordanWalker

What a beautiful day you have Yogi. Your family loves you so much. I really like your classic stink eye pose. You are one lucky handsome fella. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby and Yogi have been busy puppies this fall! Both are in training classes and unfortunately I am so busy during each class I cannot take photos of them enjoying their time! Yogi is taking fun-gility and is having a blast! We took a workshop last spring to work with the equipment and it took a little convincing to get him to go through the tunnel. That is not the case this time. He is constantly wanting to go through the tunnel, back and forth! He's even been an encouragement to another dog who was reluctant to go through. He truly is in his element in the class as he gets along very well with all the dogs and gets to just have fun in a non-competitive activity. 

Toby is enjoying a refresher course in manners in a class setting. He's had obedience training before, but I felt like he needed something to stimulate his brain, while enjoying time with me. He is almost blind and can be barky/vocal around other dogs, but our trainer thought he would fit in class very well....with 7 other puppies! He is definitely the oldest and wisest! He is doing really well since he knows everything we are "learning", but he's also learning to be quiet and take treats nicely. He's also learning a few basic tricks. He is also in love with our trainer! 

In between classes, the weather is perfect so the boys are getting twice daily walks and stimulation. Today we took them to a local shopping center where one of the employees gave them treats, they met children and adults and they got to see the talking store mascot, a rooster. 




























Have a nice weekend and thank you all for reading their adventure thread! :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The boys are keeping you busy but it sounds like so much fun for them and you.

Great pictures of the boys, they look so handsome.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm sorry I missed Yogi's birthday. Two already!! That is so hard to believe. Yogi you are a wonderful boy and it looks like you had a great time on your special day   I'm sending a big BD hug


----------



## Dallas Gold

The boys had a busy weekend. First they attended a local pet fair, where they met people and different types of animals. Yogi entertained a baby and made him laugh and giggle, then went on to kiss a ferret. Toby decided to sniff/kiss a snake, a huge snake as you can see, then Yogi decided to sniff and kiss Scooby Doo. Later that afternoon we went to Fungility. This is a loosely organized fun class playing with agility equipment, totally non-competitive and just fun. Here are some photos, including one of Yogi and his new Golden friend Mocha. Mocha is in training classes with Toby on Monday nights. 

Greeting a vendor, who just lost a Golden:









Yogi kissed this snake last year, but this year was more interested in the people! 









Yogi kissed a ferret. They were very good with one another; however, I was nervous because he has a toy that looks remarkably like that ferret! 









Toby, very brave boy! By the way, I made their bandanas and collars! 









Toby enjoyed seeing the chickens (rescue chickens!!) up close and personal:









Yogi loves Scooby!









Before class:




































Before class:


















Getting some Dad loving!









This boy LOVES his tunnels!









Meet Mocha, on the right!


----------



## Wendy427

What great pics! Love the bandannas and collars!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yesterday was a rare all-day rain event here in Dallas, which meant the boys' afternoon walk was in a light rain. I knew as soon as we got them toweled off inside Yogi would start zooming and he did not disappoint. He picked up his patriotic tuggie (appropriate for Election Day) and went to town!


----------



## Wendy427

Great pics! Would love to see a video of the boys doing their zoomies!


----------



## OutWest

Yay! Love the flying Yoginis.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Today Yogi experienced a unique opportunity when his trainer, who is with one of the large national therapy groups, arranged for a special visit with a group of -memory/alzheimer/dementia patients in a nursing home. Normally only registered therapy dogs can visit, but this facility allows occasional visits by dogs she thinks might be suited for this type of work and Yogi got to go today. He was such a good boy! He was so patient and gentle with the entire room. We visited for about 90 minutes with several people, including one lady who taught at my college years ago! We visited with one gentleman 5 times and he forgot about it after each visit so it was deja vu over and over! Yogi loved him! This was a good opportunity for us to see if this is something we would like to pursue together and I think we will try to pursue this in 2015. No photos today at the visit for privacy reasons, but when we got home he broke out into spontaneous zoomies, ate a special snack, then settled in for a 5 hour nap. It would have been longer but Toby decided to poke the bear and wake him up! Here are some photos of him napping


----------



## MaggieandBailey

Way to go, Yogi! I love napping photos . They are so sweet...


----------



## pb2b

That's one pooped pup! I bet you were so proud of him!


----------



## lhowemt

I want to smooch his soft cheeks!


----------



## OutWest

Good boy, Yogi! Well done.


----------



## Wendy427

Good boy Yogi! We're so proud of you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Job well done Yogi and mom.
A very well deserved nap indeed.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yesterday was Yogi's last fungility class until after Thanksgiving, when his trainer will offer another month of sessions. He came home, grabbed his tuggie and pouted, until I told him he would be going again in a few weeks. Then he perked up and started biting poor Toby's ears! 

Here is a photo of his pout!










Toby continues with his Monday evening training sessions. I don't get to take photos because it's dark, up on a roof top and Toby takes 100% of my attention during class sessions!


----------



## SandyK

Yogi is such a cutie!! What a good boy at the nursing home. I thought about you all when I had lay overs at Dallas airport. I also must ask you where you got those covers for your leather couch and ottoman?


----------



## Dallas Gold

We had bitterly cold air invade us this past week. This is how Yogi tries to keep warm, using his tuggies as a wrap! 









We made the best of it with lots of indoor activities, including watch the helicopter:









We had house guests and Yogi did his lap dog routine:









The boys crashed the evening our company left:









The next day as well:


----------



## Wendy427

wow, those boys are seriously wooped! Love the scrunched face against the table. LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wendy427 said:


> wow, those boys are seriously wooped! Love the scrunched face against the table. LOL


I agree, it's a priceless shot.

Great pictures, you've got so many fabulous pictures of your handsome boys.


----------



## Dallas Gold

He did it!!! At the delightful young age of ten years, ten months to the date, our Toby took a repeat course of Basic Manners and passed with flying colors! We are proud of our sugar faced graduate! Toby took a basic obedience course shortly after we adopted him in 2004 and he passed, but over the years as his vision issues escalated, he became dog reactive and group activities were too stressful for him. He also has zero impulse control- he is our third dog and the other two were much better at it so it was a shock to own a dog with such lack of it! Yogi of course is the best yet at it. I noticed that Toby really enjoyed practicing obedience at home while I was training Yogi and I thought it would be nice to be able to take a class with him again. I also noticed out on walks he was becoming much friendlier (though not perfect) with other dogs, thanks to Yogi's calming influence. I discussed Toby's reactivity, impulse control, and tendency to "talk" all the time with Yogi's trainer and she thought she could work with us on these issues in a class, so we signed up for basic again. I am so glad we did. Toby clearly had a great time, even though he did not appreciate being around so many puppies. I think he thought we were going to take them home!! By the end he was able to greet them without being a grumpy crotchity old guy. He also enjoyed refreshing his skill set. This old guy even learned some new tricks, just for fun! We worked on his impulse control and while it is much better, we have homework to do! His talking, well, I'm afraid that's just his nature! He was so excited last night he used his excited I'm happy bark with everyone! I'm so glad we did this! Who knows what the future will bring, we shall see after the holidays. I do think it would be fun for our trainer to offer a class titled Teaching Old Dogs New Tricks, or perhaps Young at Heart- with games and exercises for our senior dogs. They say you need to keep them mentally stimulated and training is an excellent way to do this! 

Here is our proud graduate!! We, of course, are VERY proud of him! Go Toby!!


----------



## OutWest

Way to go, Toby!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Congrats Toby!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Woo hoo Toby, great job!


----------



## *Laura*

Toby sweetie I'm proud of you too  Way to go


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby and Yogi have been very busy this past month! Yesterday afternoon I took them outside for about 10 minutes to attempt to do a photo shoot in their elf ears and other holiday finery. LOL! Yogi was having NONE of it! He gave me the stink eye the entire time, even with treats! 

The jingle bell collars, and I could just imagine Yogi saying, you are making me sound like my potty bell crazy lady! 










The Santa Hat- 









And the Elf Ears- by this point I was laughing so hard I could barely shoot the photos! He just cracks me up. I always know what he is thinking! Presenting, Mr. Grumpy Golden, aka, the Yogster! 










Later, this! 









My photo shoot failure makes me smile every time I see the photos! Happy Holidays Y'all, from Festive Toby and Mr. Grumpy Golden Yogi!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

STINK EYE!!!  Too funny, Anne!


----------



## Wendy427

Boy that Yogster really can work that stinkeye! LOL


----------



## HolDaisy

Congrats Toby! Love the Christmas photos, Yogi is not amused lol


----------



## *Laura*

Yogi you have the best stinkeye!!. I think Yogi needs a few pointers on enjoying the art of dressing up from Sammy across the pond


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

These pictures of the boys are too cute, they're great.


----------



## mddolson

Love the antlers

Mike D


----------



## OutWest

That is sooooo funny. Toby looks so sweet and patient and there is Yogi with his stink eye all cranked up. He really has that look down..


----------



## SandyK

Congrats to Toby for his class!! I think that is a great idea to start something for seniors. I am also laughing so hard about Yogi's stink eye pictures!!!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Toby looks like he is tolerating it somewhat -- just for your enjoyment, but ....
that one of Yogi with the elf ears is absolutely hilarious!!! I laugh every time I think of it. It is priceless! (He doesn't even resemble himself at all!)

Merry Christmas to you and your funny boys!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy New Year to you, John and Toby and Yogi!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy New Year all! They boys and I had a very nice Christmas and as usual, they got some great new toys to play with. Yogi also got to attend more fungility classes. Here are some photos taken over the past few weeks. 

Yogi continues to watch TV:









The look we got when we told the boys their outside only sibling must go back into the attic for 11 more months! 









Yogi and his fungility BFF!









Fungility in December, outside!









Toby with his beloved Wubba, actually Yogi's Wubba, but he claimed it!









The boys in elf ears again, smiling this time because they knew Christmas was near!









Toby, my love:


----------



## SheetsSM

Great pics, especially love the expressions of your boys' "outside only sibling" pic


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Love the pictures!


----------



## Wendy427

Fantastic pictures! Happy New Year to you, too!


----------



## hubbub

Those two crack me up! Happy New Year


----------



## pb2b

I wonder if it bugs Yogi that people think his stink eye is hilarious. "I'm being serious mom! Stop laughing."


----------



## Dallas Gold

pb2b said:


> I wonder if it bugs Yogi that people think his stink eye is hilarious. "I'm being serious mom! Stop laughing."



He gives me the stink eye then wags his tail like crazy when I laugh and talk to him! I think he enjoys giving it to me so I will laugh! He is definitely a communicator though!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Happy New year to you and yours Anne. Love the pictures of the kids you post as always


----------



## Goldens R Great

Great photos of your handsome boys! They made me smile!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hi everyone! Texas was blessed with fabulous sunny and warm weather this past weekend so the boys had a couple of ball chasing sessions and enjoyed them. My husband used a drone to film one of them, and we used Go Pros at each end of a soccer field at the other session. Here are just a few of the photos we took: 




























Toby turns 11 at the end of this week so stay tuned. I'm already planning his birthday cupcake and he has a few new toys we will wrap up for him to unwrap. I'm so happy he is so energetic and interactive at this age, because we had a few very frightening health scares with him earlier in his life where we didn't think we'd have him at this point. We are dealing with a few new health issues, but for now I'm focusing on the positive until we get a better idea of what we are dealing with. He's happy and fully engaged in playing and life and that makes me so happy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They're so handsome!


----------



## hubbub

They're the perfect pair! We had wonderful weather yesterday and I was outside to do a bit of work. Unfortunately, I discovered a snake early in the process and found myself working slower through the day while I was on "snake watch" EEK!


----------



## Goldens R Great

I love the photos! The boys look so happy...and their coats are beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic pictures of your handsome boys having fun.
it's always great to hear and see how wonderful Toby is doing. 
There's nothing that says he's a Senior about him.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Tomorrow is Toby's 11th birthday! We are very excited for him and just thrilled he's still here to celebrate #11! 

He's had quite an eventful week! Toby's favorite thing in the world, to my utter horror, is nabbing flattened road kill on walks. I do my best to avoid this but somehow, this nearly blind dog can find them in the most obscure places. Wednesday morning I was walking Toby early in the morning alone as the hubby was on a flight and I walk the dogs one on one, for good reason. He was walking loose lead, by my side, and as we crossed a street he casually sniffed a pile of leaves in the gutter and came up with the most disgusting sun dried and flattened squirrel and it was firmly in his mouth! :yuck::yuck: After 11 years I knew I was not going to be able to extricate it. Believe me, we've tried everything in previous years to extricate things like this from him and it takes two of us and lots of time! There was no way I could blow in his nose or in his ears, pry open his jaws, push on his jaw bone or distract him enough to pull it out of his mouth. I even walked him by our former vet clinic, hoping to find one of the staff going in or out with a dog to see if they could help me- no one was out. I walked him home and put him in a "holding area" in our back yard, basically a small area between our tiers, separated and enclosed by wrought iron gating. It's perfect as a "jail" of sorts. I left him in jail while I went inside to find as many tempting distractions as I could- sardines, buffalo roll, peanut butter, salmon treats, etc. Nothing worked. He sat down and just stared at me so I sat on a stair and stared at him! Toby is stubborn. I am just as stubborn when it comes to disgusting road kill not going inside our house! He wasn't trying to eat it- it was leather! He just wanted to hold it to my horror. :yuck: Yogi came outside, got a little bit of the sardines and then went back inside and napped! I went inside got my 50/50 vinegar water spray and doused both sides of the dead squirrel by his mouth, making sure I didn't get his eyes. I also doused the back of his neck and his ear flaps. I thought the smell might get to him. I "refreshed" it about 15 minutes later. I just sat down and watched and waited. I calmly told him I was prepared to wait him out all day long! About 30 minutes after that I went inside and got the Bitter Yuck, intending to douse the sides of the squirrel, dreading it because if that stuff gets on my hands it doesn't wash off easily. Before I was able to do that Toby decided he wanted to rinse his mouth out - the vinegar was finally working--and he miraculously dropped his treasure so I quickly opened the gate, let him inside and then went outside to properly dispose of his prized treasure! Whew, relief! Then it was time to disinfect me, Toby and call his vet to get our game plan together. Basically we are watching him for signs of illness and we will do a fecal in 10 days. He was a very good boy the rest of the day. Both Toby and Yogi enjoyed sardines in their dinner that night. 

We have a small family "party" for Toby, complete with 3 presents for him, some gingerbread muffins that both people and dogs can eat and a special joint gift for the boys- a small home agility tunnel!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday, Toby!


----------



## hubbub

I guess Toby thought this was the time for antics just to show he's still a young pup  I send happiest birthday wishes to Mr Toby also wishes for a year of good health, lots of tug sessions and fun with his family


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Birthday, sweet Toby  I hope you are having a great day with lots of presents to unwrap and lots of goodies. And most of all, I wish you health and many more birthdays to come


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 11th Birthday Toby!

Sounds like you're going to have a great day celebrating your special day.
Your birthday surprise sounds like so much fun!

Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Birthday dear Toby!


----------



## Doug

HAPPY birthday Toby!!
What a very special boy you are, you exude love and fun


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby's had a most pawsome 11th Birthday! He was diagnosed with an adrenal mass on Christmas Eve so I don't know what the future holds for him. With that potential issue, I wanted to make certain we really celebrated him today and we had a lot of fun to boot! 

His adventures started out on his morning walk. Unbelievably on the same street where he found the squirrel last Wednesday, we discovered another dead squirrel and a dead bird! My husband was here so we were able to keep the dogs from the "treasures" and properly dispose of them. They got good sniffs, but that's all! 

After the humans ate lunch we decided to let Toby have his Birthday Sweet Treat and unwrap his own gifts. He got a Kong Jumbler, a Kong ball and a Kong Wubba. He gulped down his Gingerbread Muffin with Redi-Whip and a Zuke on top! My hubby and I had a muffin as well and they were great! I did a lot of substitutions of ingredients to make them healthy for Toby and I was a little concerned- but it worked! Whew! 

Then we led the boys outside and set up the new "joint" gift- an agility tunnel. Yogi is a tunnel rat in his Fungility class. He'd rather go back and forth through the tunnels than anything. Thank goodness neither of us is competitive and thank goodness our class is full of other owners and dogs that just want to laugh and have fun, nothing more! With Yogi's encouragement and support Toby successfully completed "Go Tunnel"! Moral: never let anyone tell you an old dog cannot do new things! They can! We should learn this from our 4 legged friends! 

After some fun outside the boys decide to play with the Wubba and it resulted in some flying Yoginis! They had a blast. 

Then we loaded the dogs into the car for a nice walk at a large city park with a lake and miles of walking trails. 

All in all, the boys had a great day and I feel good we were able to spend it doing Toby's favorite things! I'm also happy no squirrels were picked up and carried home! 

Some photos of the day:


----------



## Wendy427

What a wonderful day for you all! Here's to a very Happy Birthday, Toby!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Happy Birthday Toby. Sounds like a wonderful, fun- filled day for you and Yogi.
We have a similar tunnel, Fun indoors or out. Also a great place to nap.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Happy Birthday, sweet Toby! It sounds like you had an action-packed and fun day! 

I enjoyed the photos of you and Yogi too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, you and Yogi look so handsome in your bandanas. 
Your Gingerbread muffin sounds and looks like it was really yummy.

What a wonderful and fun Birthday you had.

Wishing you many more birthdays to come.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We wanted to check out a new hardware store in Dallas that we heard was dog friendly so we loaded the boys up in the car and drove there today. It was definitely dog and people friendly! The employees greeted us at the door with dog treats for the dogs and directed us to tasting tables for the humans- I got to taste some soda that was a favorite in my youth- orange cream soda and also root beer! They also had pizza, stuffed mushrooms, and some other grilled delights (they were showcasing their grills and food offerings in the grilling/culinary section). The boys posed in the back by a mailbox! 



















Then we crossed a major street (at a light) to go to a Petco, where the boys had fun looking at toys and treats. 

On our way back to our car, one of the employees of a Hallmark Gold Crown Store came out and invited us to shop inside. We never knew they were dog friendly. They have a lot of glass items so it was good practice for manners and staying by our sides! They also have tempting stuffies! Yogi wanted the little green one to "be his"!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Sounds like an exciting B'day weekend for fabulous Toby!!

Happy B'day!


----------



## Max's Dad

Looks like a great dog outing!


----------



## MaggieandBailey

Walking by all the "stuffies" would be so tempting! Great pictures of your boys


----------



## GoldytoBe

One of the sweetest threads on the internet, I say! I love the detail of the posts, the pictures, it just feels so great to read/watch these!!!!!! Please share more, and say hello to Toby and Yogi for me


----------



## GoldenSkies

Yogi always looks so soft in his photos I just want to hug him!!
And happy belated birthday to Toby  !!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

They look like they are both enjoying the new tunnel. What fun it is to play in!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi's 3rd Golden Retriever Lifetime Study exam is scheduled for next Wednesday. Yesterday he posed for me with his "box" of stuff (all the collection things and instructions), his lifetime study issued leash and his study bandana. 










Big brother Toby is getting more blood drawn on Tuesday, monitoring some enzymes!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yogi completed his 3rd lifetime study exam this past week. Here are some photos from the exam:

Waiting in the exam room, with all his "bling" provided by sponsors of the study. 










Toby giving his younger brother support for taking the exam for the GR Team!









Getting a head measurement!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy Valentine's Day:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Valentine's Day Yogi and Toby!
You look so handsome in your bandanas.


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Valentine's day to you, too, Yogi and Toby! We all love you so much!


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Valentines Day, sweet boys


----------



## *Laura*

Happy Valentine's Day. You both look so cute in your Valentine's bandanas. Hugs to you both and your Mom


----------



## Dallas Gold

Snow Day for the boys....and they were less than impressed! Dallas rarely gets snow and my two are just not into the frozen wet stuff! I ended up getting them out front with some bribes! 

Yogi exploring the back yard. I thought he would enjoy the snow more, but he wanted back inside!










Toby begging to get back inside!




























We ended up getting about 3 to 4 inches of snow. It started the sublimate and melt and this morning we have frozen rain, so it's a mess outside. Outside walks are cancelled until further notice!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Toby and Yogi are Southern boys, they'd rather be at the beach than play in the snow. Great pictures of them, they look so handsome. 

My two don't enjoy the snow either, especially when we get sleet or freezing rain on top of it which we had earlier in the week. We had a big slippery mess here mainly because we don't have snow removal equipment or salt in my area. We have to wait it out until it warms up enough to melt it all and clear everything up. 

I saw coverage on the Network News last night about the snow and ice you had there and the wrecks, it looked bad.


----------



## lhowemt

That is so funny. I woulf have guessed that they would love it as so many goldens do. Now maybe if it had been deep enough to dive in and snuffle under?


----------



## Belle's Mom

Our outside walks are cancelled also......we are ready for this to melt!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We woke up to 3 to 4 inches of snow at our home this morning, a surprise since the forecasters only predicted freezing rain, sleet with a dusting of snow on top. We got our boys out early, with the sun, before anyone else was up and at it, to let them play and romp in the snow:














































It is 37 degrees this afternoon, the sun is finally out and this white frozen stuff is melting. Spring is in the air starting tomorrow! YAY!!!


----------



## hubbub

One day's worth of snow sounds great! They look like they are having a great time


----------



## Tennyson

Great snow pics of the boys. Every time I see a picture of Toby he looks younger and full of energy. Yogi is a good influence on him.


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photos!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby had some surgery today for an aural hematoma and a fast growing growth in his gum. He is out of surgery and sleeping off his sedative at the vet office. We will pick him up in a couple of hours. We walked Yogi up to his favorite store where we practiced sit stays,he engaged with baby chicks and employees (doing tricks and obedience for praise and treats). I thought I'd share this photo of Yogi sitting by some words of doggie wisdom:


----------



## Doug

Sending mega doses of love and speedy healing vibes to Tobs!! What an absolute treasure he is  
It really is going to be tough keeping them quiet as I'm sure that Toby will be feeling a lot better after the op. I wish that I could send you a care package of solid coconut oil to represent wishes of good health and a yummy soft comforting treat for tender gums. Our thoughts and prayers are with you!!
Yogi, what a star you are! You were so well behaved with those chicks 
Thanks for sharing your precious boys with us.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending healing vibes to Toby. Yogi is as handsome as ever!


----------



## jaina8851

Love the pictures of the boys in the snow!! Hope Toby is feeling better!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Love the "Dog Wisdom" sign - was it for sale?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom- not sure! It would be a great buy IMO! We don't have room for it, but maybe you do!!


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Hope Toby is doing well after his surgery. Love the DOG WISDOM sign and the pics of Toby and Yogi in the snow!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy St Patricks weekend and week! The party's already started in Dallas today with a big parade!


----------



## Max's Dad

Nice to see Toby coneless.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Max's Dad said:


> Nice to see Toby coneless.


This photo was taken before his surgery. Unfortunately he is still bandaged up and miserable.


----------



## OutWest

Sorry to hear about Toby's surgery. Do the vets think the growth might be a problem? Assuming they are testing it...keeping fingers crossed for only good news on that front. I love the snow pictures. I got my flying Yogini dose for the day, LOL.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dallas Gold said:


> This photo was taken before his surgery. Unfortunately he is still bandaged up and miserable.


Sorry to hear this, is he feeling any better?


----------



## Tripp43

Just had a chance to check out some of Toby and Yogi's threads. Love all of your pictures of your precious boys; you've given them a wonderful life with your family. Hope Toby is feeling better soon so he and Yogi can have lots more fun together. Chest rubs for your beautiful boys.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby is being a fairly good patient after a few harrowing days (for me) of panting and pacing and general agitated behavior. He stopped barking/talking and I could tell he was miserable. We ended up going to the vet several times during the week for adjustments to his bandages, exams and changes to medications. Last Friday we took the boys for their annual eye exams with the ophthalmologist and both boys got good reports, so we ended the week on a positive note. This has not been an easy recovery for Toby but he's making some progress and feeling better each day.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy St Patty's Day!

Today we are all Irish!


----------



## Tripp43

Happy Patty's Day boys.


----------



## pb2b

I see that Yogi is as thrilled as ever to be dressed up for a photo op


----------



## *Laura*

I'm sorry to hear about Toby's surgery. I hope he's feeling better soon. Give your boys a scritch from me


----------



## Dallas Gold

Well, surprise surprise....the top of my foot started causing some extreme pain when I walked and after 3 weeks of denial and hope it would go away i decided to call and get an appointment with a foot and ankle orthopedic surgeon. It turns out I have a stress fracture and will be sporting this high fashion boot for the next 3 weeks at least. I am not amused, Yogi is very curious and keeps on looking at it and sniffing it. I laughed because two nurses today had boots on as well as the surgeon I saw. That's why I call this high fashion! It was a rough winter for a lot of us!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Man, that stinks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear about the stress fracture in your foot, wishing you a speedy recovery. 
I know Toby and Yogi are taking very good care of you.


----------



## Karen519

*Dallas Gold*



Dallas Gold said:


> Well, surprise surprise....the top of my foot started causing some extreme pain when I walked and after 3 weeks of denial and hope it would go away i decided to call and get an appointment with a foot and ankle orthopedic surgeon. It turns out I have a stress fracture and will be sporting this high fashion boot for the next 3 weeks at least. I am not amused, Yogi is very curious and keeps on looking at it and sniffing it. I laughed because two nurses today had boots on as well as the surgeon I saw. That's why I call this high fashion! It was a rough winter for a lot of us!


I am so sorry that happened to you! I had a boot like that when I broke my left ankle!


----------



## hubbub

Oh no! I'm so sorry - I guess the good news is that *hopefully* the boot will be the end of it and you'll be up and back at it in short order. Yogi's face is priceless


----------



## Belle's Mom

Oh no! So sorry to hear of your injury! I am sure the boys are taking good care of you with lots of kisses and attention.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Despite the fact I am in a boot, Yogi had an action packed weekend. I am totally fried and will probably vegetate today. 

Saturday evening Yogi and I got together with some ladies who show Goldens and got some excellent grooming advice. My goal is a neat and tidy look, not show look, but he looks fantastic! We got to meet another Golden who is in the lifetime study with us and Yogi and Moose had such a nice time together. 

Here is his "after" look:


















Yesterday was back to back training/fungility. The training was at Half Price Books and I took him a little early to do some manners work and meet and greeting. There is a new store policy, no doubt the store's lawyers and insurer and the city's environmental services department had a hand in these rules, but we fully complied. While there Yogi met up with several children, a Dallas police officer who fell in love with him, and a very sweet, but loud mentally challenged man who couldn't get enough of him. Yogi thought he saw his trainer in the store, but it was another woman and he kept on wanting to go back and check the lady out! 

Here is the new store policy:









We waited for class to start inside the store with a nice down stay:









You can see my "good" foot in the photo. Thanks to a GRF member I got an Even Up device for that foot so I'm more level when walking. It helps with opposite side knee, hip and back pain. 

Class was outside in a street fair at the store parking lot. It was hot and humid and crowded and Yogi did very well.

Later that afternoon, after Yogi had a short nap, we went to Fungility. Since I can't run with the foot our trainer offered to run him a few times. He adores her and had a great time while I sat underneath the shade of an oak tree and held the trainer's dog. Two little girls helped me. One lifted up Yogi's tail and said it was so cute and the other pointed to his paws and said they looked very nice! Sweet girls! 



















He slept soundly last night. So did I!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Yogi looks great, nice grooming job. 

What a fun packed day you both had. 

Hope your foot is healing up well.


----------



## Dallas Gold




----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy Easter to boys and family!


----------



## T-Joy

Happy Easter to you and your wonderful boys that I love so much  <3 

Lots of love , joy and happiness to all 

Just to let you know that we are back on forum so you can find us here:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/351377-joy-charlie-back.html


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful picture of your handsome boys. 
Hope you and your family had a wonderful Easter.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks Carolina Mom! We had a nice Easter!


----------



## hubbub

Such cute boys  Plus no stink-eye from Yogi and I also noticed that Toby's ear looks like it's healed up nicely! Enjoy the spring (that feel like summer) days!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Thread closed by request of OP


----------

